# Bäm, Portale weg!



## Sorzzara (27. September 2010)

http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/1989-Cataclysm-Release-Dalaran-Portals-Cataclysm-Epic-Stats

Das wichtigste (Neben dem Geifern auf die neuen Epics ntürlich): *Blizzard doesn't want you to use Shattrath and Dalaran as portal hubs anymore, the latest beta update removed all the portal to the cities and replaced them with class trainers.*

"Blizzard möchte nicht, dass Spieler die Städte Dalaran und Shattrat als eine Art "Portalbahnhof" verwenden, daher wurden die Stadtportale im letzten Betapatch entfernt und durch Klassentrainer ersetzt."

Die Änderung klingt super in meinen Ohren...welchen Sinn hat das Designen einer MMO Welt, wenn die Spieler dann nur noch die schnellste mögliche Route hindurch nehmen, und alles was dazwischenliegt Teils nie zu Gesicht bekommen? Das Entfernen der PortalHubs zwingt uns wieder mehr selbst zu fliegen, Luftschiffe zu verwenden um zum anderen Kontinent zu kommen, zu laufen wohin wir wollen, etc.

Discuss, mich intressiert eure Meinung dazu.


----------



## Renox110 (27. September 2010)

Ganz deiner Meinung. Ich finde es immer noch am besten die Welt mit Mounts und zu Fuß zu durchqueren.


----------



## lolGER61095 (27. September 2010)

find ich super


----------



## Renox110 (27. September 2010)

Mit Flugmounts in Azeroth wird es noch einfacher werden.


----------



## Schlamm (27. September 2010)

Diese Städte sterben zwar aus, aber ich finde die Idee eigentlich nicht schlecht.


----------



## Famenio (27. September 2010)

Magier-twink auspacken um wieder mehr Gold zu machen...


----------



## zwergeromatiko (27. September 2010)

Ich denke, das diese Änderung im Prinzip gut ist und auch eine klasse Idee.
Allerdings könnte es nach ein paar Monaten Cataclysm recht nervig werden, wenn man immer durch halb Azeroth fliegen muss.
Jedem das seine.
Wir werden sehen wie sich das alles entwickelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## Shamiden (27. September 2010)

dann is in der tat mehr los in den alten städten find ich super


----------



## Jestersjake (27. September 2010)

Jetzt werden wir mages noch öfter um Portale angebettelt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (27. September 2010)

Mich als Mage, kotzt es an.
Wie gut, dass mein Acc eingefroren ist..

Edit: Ach so is das gemeint..aha Wieso nich..


----------



## MayoAmok (27. September 2010)

BÄM!

Endlich darf ich wieder auf meinen Netherrochen reiten, weil das der schnellste Weg sein wird. Der Himmel wird dunkel von reisenden Helden sein. 

Hach herrlich. 

Klingt gut.

Allerdings sollte Blizz dann im Gegenzug den Magiern irgendwas geben, um sich bettelnde Faulpelze vom Hals zu halten.
Die werden unter dieser Änderung dann wohl am meisten leiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Böhseratte (27. September 2010)

Hi,
ich oute mich hier mal als lauf faul.
Die Änderung is zwar verständlich für mich aber eigentlich nur ein Hinderniss.
Auch mit den Portalen hab ich zu meiner Zeit genug von den einzelnen Kontinenten gesehen und muss nicht undbeding jedeas mal eine Halbe Stunde unterwegs sein um von a nach b zu kommen.
Meiner Meinung nach kann jeder selbst entscheiden ob er die Portale nutzt oder nicht.
Will man eine Runde über Nordend drehen, wer hindert einen denn dran?
So gesehen finde ich es besser wie es im Moment ist, da man sich wie gesagt es aussuchen kann und nicht dazu gezwungen wird quer durch die Weltgeschichte zu reisen, obwohl man im
Moment keine Lust drauf hat. Ein zwei Ausflüge ok aber irgentwann nervt es einfach nur und ist auch ein gewisser Zeitfaktor.
Grüße


----------



## Steve Coal (27. September 2010)

Is doch eine logische Aktion.
Wenn man will, dass Die Alten hauptstädte, allen voran SW und OG wieder zum Zentrum der Handlung werden, dann wäre es kontraproduktiv ind Dala, bzw Shat die Portale zu belassen, denn damit würden das weiterhin die Favoriten für das Parken des Ruhesteins bleiben.


----------



## RedShirt (27. September 2010)

Nervig ohne Ende.

Wo sind die Juwe Dailies?
Die Angeldailies?
Die Kochdailies?

Na? Nicht in OG oder TB...

Am besten jetzt noch die AHs wieder trennen, und wir haben wieder einen schön hohen Anteil an Laufwegen.

Ihr mögt das? Bitte.
Ich nütz die Zeit lieber sinnvoller.


----------



## Darkstiller (27. September 2010)

Find ich einfach super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Entschleunigt das Spiel auch etwas.
Freue mich auf Cata 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## CRAEF (27. September 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte Blizz dann im Gegenzug den Magiern irgendwas geben, um sich bettelnde Faulpelze vom Hals zu halten.
> Die werden unter dieser Änderung dann wohl am meisten leiden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




zb. dann nur Portale auf dem jeweiligem Kontinent.


----------



## cataboom (27. September 2010)

Wir wärs hier http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/16745/WoW-Cataclysm-Beta-Shattrath-und-Dalaran-ohne-Stadt-Portale zu diskutieren anstatt einen extra Beitrag zu eröffnen!?


----------



## Sorzzara (27. September 2010)

cataboom schrieb:


> Wir wärs hier http://www.buffed.de...e-Stadt-Portale zu diskutieren anstatt einen extra Beitrag zu eröffnen!?



Bei den Kommentaren unter den Buffed News lässt sich ja auch wirklich super kommunizieren.


----------



## steven9797 (27. September 2010)

Find ich gut. Wird villeicht anfangs etwas nervig sein das man nicht jede Hauptstadt per Tastenklick besuchen kann aber daran gewöhnt man sich sicherlich.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azuran (27. September 2010)

Nette idee , warten wir die umsetzung ab.



cataboom schrieb:


> Wir wärs hier http://www.buffed.de...e-Stadt-Portale zu diskutieren anstatt einen extra Beitrag zu eröffnen!?



weil viele einach da nicht die ersten posts lesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WedeNoz (27. September 2010)

teils gut - wenn man genug zeit hat
teils schlecht - wenn einem die zeit fehlt
ein beispiel dazu: man befindet sich in einer raidkativen gilde, die meisten raids starten gegen ~19 uhr
nun ist man arbeiten bis 18 uhr z.b, bis man zu hause ist, schnell n toast in toaster geschmissen hat und der rechner an ist ist es auch schon 18:30, wenn nicht sogar 18:45 oder später.
natürlich steht man in irgenteiner hauptstadt (atm meist dalaran)
nach dem einloggen sieht man, dass man keine, oder nicht genug flasks hat.. damn shit...
portal --> hauptstadt --> auktionshaus

wie wird dieses dann aussehn?
greif --> tundra oder fjord (flugzeit ~5 minuten)
mit schiff rüber (wenn man das scihff gerade so verpasst hat, wartet man dort auch nochmal locker 5 minuten)
vom hafen in azeroth bis in die stadt, sind jenachdem welches schiff man genommen hat, nochmal locker 5 minuten.
so verschwendet man locker 15-20 minuten, nur um sachen für den raid zu holen... bis dahin war der invite schon und der raid wartet auf einen

PLS BLIZZARD! entferne noch die beschwörung des hexenmeisters, dann darf man nochmal ~20 minuten zum raidplatz zurück !!

ok, /flame off

da ich immer pünktlich zu hause bin und so genug zeit habe ist mir des egal, ich denke eher an 2-3 gildenkollegen die meist erst 5-10 mins vorm raid on kommen, wegen arbeit

persönlich finde ich die änderung schon gut... bald wäre sonst der punkt gekommen wo man nurnoch an einem fleck steht, in die instanzen wird man ja schon immer geportet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathloc (27. September 2010)

Ich spiele zwar keinen Mage, aber ich finde die Änderung absolut super. Ich treibe mich lieber in atmosphärischen Hauptstädten wie Donnerfels herum. Aber irgendwo ist man ja auf Dalaran bzw. Shattrath auf Grund der "Infrastruktur" angewiesen. Sicherlich wird es - meiner Meinung nach - "Ballungszentren" in CTC geben - ich tippe auf Orgrimmar, IF und SW. Dalaran ist eigentlich echt genial - wenn man Ingenieur ist hat man alles was man braucht - Ingis wissen was ich meine. : ) Ich bin froh darüber, dass der Bahnhof in Dalaran eingerissen wird. Allerdings könnte es ja auch sein, dass in CTC in der jeweiligen "Fraktionshauptstadt" (z.B. OG) die Portale stehen... was meint ihr?


----------



## Imon (27. September 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte Blizz dann im Gegenzug den Magiern irgendwas geben, um sich bettelnde Faulpelze vom Hals zu halten.
> Die werden unter dieser Änderung dann wohl am meisten leiden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Problem erkannt. :-)


----------



## Durag Silberbart (27. September 2010)

Ich finde den Wegfall der Portale schlecht. Ich habe wirklich keine Lust von Shattrath zum Dunklen Portal zu fliegen durch das Portal zu gehen und von da aus nach Unterstadt oder Schlingendorn zu fliegen und entweder mit dem Zeppelin weiter zu fliegen. Das dauert ja ewig und drei Tage. 

Ich glaube ich werde mir Mage Twinks bauen und diese an neuralgischen Punkten parken und immer wenn jemand ein Portal brauche logge ich um und kassiere 5 Gold. 

Tut mir leid das so deutlich schreiben zu müssen. Alles was ich bisher von Cata im Vorfeld gehört und gelesen habe lässt mich die Lust auf WOW verlieren. Bisher gibt es genau NULL Dinge wo ich gesagt habe "Tolle Idee". Im Gegensatz zu Lich King. Da begeisterte mich damals schon Arthas alleine mehr als alles was ich bisher von Cata weiß. Dann damals noch der Todesritter der mich von beginn an begeistert hat. 

Worg oder Goblin. *gähn* mehr Völker hätte es wirklich nicht gebraucht. Die hätten lieber einen Runenmagier oder so was bringen sollen. 

Wahrscheinlich wird der Ablauf meines Accounts zu Cata Zeit auch meine Letzte in WOW sein. Bisher bin ich schwer enttäuscht.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (27. September 2010)

Die Juwe/Koch/Angel Dailys sind in SW/OG 

Mages freuen sich über Gold fürs Porten 

Man hatt die Portale in die neuen Gebiete wenn man eine Q abgeschlossen hat o man fliegt einfach hin selber o per FM außer halt Tiefenheim

man muß nicht nach SW meiner einer bleibt IF 

das Klassenlehrer nach Dal u Shat kommen erspart einiges an Zeit vorallem da man ja den Bereich von 60-80 schnell durch haben will

Die Goldsellerwerbelobby freut es auch es sieht dann jeder 

schlecht ist das es in SW u OG sehr Laggy wird u man eventuell Exodar u Silbermond seine Ruhe hat für den Bank/AH-Char


----------



## Derulu (27. September 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Nervig ohne Ende.
> 
> *Wo sind die Juwe Dailies?
> Die Angeldailies?
> Die Kochdailies?*



Mit Cata sind sehr wohl die dann aktuellen hochstufigen Berufsquests in OG, und wie die Städte nicht alle heißen, zu finden


----------



## Azuran (27. September 2010)

WedeNoz schrieb:


> teils gut - wenn man genug zeit hat
> teils schlecht - wenn einem die zeit fehlt
> ein beispiel dazu: man befindet sich in einer raidkativen gilde, die meisten raids starten gegen ~19 uhr
> nun ist man arbeiten bis 18 uhr z.b, bis man zu hause ist, schnell n toast in toaster geschmissen hat und der rechner an ist ist es auch schon 18:30, wenn nicht sogar 18:45 oder später.
> ...



ist halt wie damals mit schule , park dein char vor dem jeweiligen raid , schau nach das alle sbei hast ehe du ausloggst.

klar fällt etwas weg was das ganze reisen in wow bequemer macht , alleridngs wenn einem was fehlt hatt man mit etwas glück ne hexer inner party der einen heranportet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn du in nordend dann noch riaden solltest , jahgst den magier mit um dann wieder ein port nach dala aufmachen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (27. September 2010)

cataboom schrieb:


> Wir wärs hier http://www.buffed.de...e-Stadt-Portale zu diskutieren anstatt einen extra Beitrag zu eröffnen!?


Weil sich die Kommentare zu den buffed-Artikeln (erst recht wenn sie in die Hunderte gehen) doch recht anstrengend lesen ob der geringen Größe. Eine Diskussion ist in einem Forum ohnehin besser aufgehoben, dafür ist es schließlich da.



Sorzzara schrieb:


> Discuss, mich intressiert eure Meinung dazu.


Wurde zwar vorhin schon in einem anderen Thread diskutiert, aber trotzdem gern nochmal: Ich find es auch gut, da momentan selbst Nordend in weiten Teilen wie ausgestorben wirkt. Portal in die Instanz, Portal ins Schlachtfeld, Portale in die Städte. Man sieht kaum wen außerhalb rumeiern, höchstens einen Twink hier und da. Blizz hat mit Azeroth/ der Scherbenwelt eine wunderschöne (wenn auch grafisch nicht up to date, aber wen juckt das) und riesengroße Welt geschaffen - nur kaum einer nutzt sie, weil man sich überall hinporten lassen kann. Scotty, beam me up! Schön dass das dann vielleicht ein wenig abnimmt und die Spieler die Welt um sich herum (wenn auch nur virtuell) wieder mehr zu schätzen wissen (das bleibt zumindest zu hoffen).


----------



## lolv2 (27. September 2010)

Trotz Dalaran und momentanan WotlK Content, habe ich meine RS in OG. Das die Portale jetzt nicht mehr vorhanden sind, stört mich recht wenig, ganz im Gegenteil, finde ich sogar sehr gut.

Solche Änderungen könnte Blizz. öfters machen.........


----------



## Azuran (27. September 2010)

Ich glaube einige meckern ohne zu denken.
Zu cata werdet ihr denke ich nicht mehr als haupt raid nach icc gehn.
ihr werdet eure neuen daylis in den neuen/alten hauptstädten haben. (zumindest nicht in nordend oder scherbenwelt)
und und und.


----------



## zwergeromatiko (27. September 2010)

> Wo sind die Juwe Dailies?
> Die Angeldailies?
> Die Kochdailies?



ähm .. btw .. die wotlk dail*y*s sind zwar in Dalaran.
Jedoch werden die Cataclysm dailys in Stormwind bzw. Orgrimmar sein.

Von daher ist dein Argument eher .. dürftig.


----------



## Derulu (27. September 2010)

zwergeromatiko schrieb:


> ähm .. btw .. die wotlk dail*y*s sind zwar in Dalaran.
> Jedoch werden die Cataclysm dailys in Stormwind bzw. Orgrimmar sein.
> 
> Von daher ist dein Argument eher .. dürftig.



öhm...ein y im Englischen wird in der Mehrzahl zu ie..also nicht korrigieren bitte...das Wort daily ist nun mal englisch und man muss nicht alles zwangseindeutschen

Naja, was will mal mit Cata noch in Shatt und Dalaran außer Level machen? Es gibt weder in der Scherbe noch Nordend Instanzen für Lvl 85er noch Mats für Dinge die ein 85er zwangsläufig benötigt (mal vom Flair etc. abgesehen) udn die neuen Gebiete in denen sich die Instanzen befinden sind wahrscheinlich sowieso mit den Hauptstädten mit portalen verbunden (außer die portale in den Hauptstädten der Fraktionen in diese Gebiete sind nur um Beta-testern die Reisewege zu ersparen)


----------



## Helgesen (27. September 2010)

ja kann ich als mage besitzer nur befürworten, mal wieder etwas mehr zutun für mage


----------



## Tschinkn (27. September 2010)

Ich begrüße diesen Schritt ebenfalls. 
Man hätte vielleicht nicht ganz so drastisch verfahren müssen und hätte Dalaran das Shattratportal nehmen können und sowohl Shattrat als auch Dalaran einige der Städteportale. Zum Beispiel in Dalaran nur noch Portale nach Sturmwind und Eisenschmiede bzw Unterstadt und Silbermond und in Shattrat Portale zur Exodar und nach Darnassus bzw Orgrimmar und Donnerfels. Dann würden Shattrat und Dalaran nicht total aussterben, denn außer einer Bank gibt es da nun nicht mehr viel. Jetzt muss man zurück zum dunklen Portal oder auf die Insel von Quel'danas um ohne Ruhestein vom Outland zurück nach Azeroth zu kommen.
Aber so ist es auch okay. Die Maxlevelcharaktere haben in Dalaran und Shattrat nichts mehr verloren, was sollen sie also in diesen Städten rumlungern? Für die Levelcharaktere waren die Portale immer schon relativ entbehrlich, denn man hält sich ohnehin meist in dem jeweiligen Questgebiet auf. Seit dem Dungeonfinder mehr denn je: Denn jetzt wird gequestet und parallel meldet man sich für Dungeons und BGs an. In die Städte geht's am Ende eines Spieltags um den Lehrer zu besuchen, die Taschen zu leeren und die Berufe zu skillen. Insofern kein großartiger Eingriff.

Endlich werden die Städte Azeroths auf allen Realms wieder befüllt. Orgrimmar, Sturmwind, Eisenschmiede, Unterstadt & Co. sind die Städte, in denen das Leben pulsieren soll. Nicht die Retortenstädte Dalaran und Shattrat. Das war zu BC schon falsch und wurde mit WotLK noch viel falscher. Eigentlich hat sich das nur auf den hoffnungslos überfüllten Realms geklärt - denn da ist Dalaran aus Performancegründen unbetretbar und viele Spieler sind deshalb in IF und OG unterwegs.

Jetzt werden Magierportale zum echten Mehrwert und verlieren endlich den Dalaran-Taxi-Charakter. Wenn die Spieler sich daran gewöhnen dem Magier ein paar Goldstücke für das Portal zu geben, dann sehe ich eigentlich kein Problem (ich habe selbst einen Mage). Das gleiche gilt übrigens auch für die Hexenmeister und deren Portale. Die wurden zuletzt ausschließlich zum schnellen Ranporten in die Raidinstanzen verwendet worden. Schade irgendwie.

Vielleicht verlegt Blizzard ja mal einige Portaldestinationen, so dass sie näher an den Flugmeistern, Tiefenbahnen und Reisekristallen liegen oder erleichtert die Überbrückung dieser Wege durch schnelle (kostenpflichtige?) Stadttaxis.
Der Weg durch die Städte von Portalausgang zu Flugmeistern & Co. ist der Teil des Weges, der zum Teil wirklich nervt (Silbermond Portalausgang und dann ab zum Flugmeister...)


----------



## Summerbreeze (27. September 2010)

Also noch dümmer geht es von Blizzard ja wohl gar nicht...

Da führen die den Dungeonbrowser ein, mit dem man sich nicht mal mehr selber auf den Weg zu einer Instanz machen muss, um uns Reise-Wege zu ersparen
und paar Monate später schaffen die die Portale in die Städte ab.

Hallo? Bitte mal Hirn einschalten!


----------



## Trixi3 (27. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> http://www.mmo-champ...lysm-Epic-Stats
> 
> Das wichtigste (Neben dem Geifern auf die neuen Epics ntürlich): *Blizzard doesn't want you to use Shattrath and Dalaran as portal hubs anymore, the latest beta update removed all the portal to the cities and replaced them with class trainers.*
> 
> ...




Ganz erlich....finde ich dahingehend noch bekloppter.
Klassentrainer stehen dann Reih in Glied nebeneinander...is ja wie aufm Privatserver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holzbruch (27. September 2010)

Perfekt, dann kann ich mit meinem Mage ein heiden Gold durch Portale machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (27. September 2010)

zwergeromatiko schrieb:


> ähm .. btw .. die wotlk dail*y*s sind zwar in Dalaran.



Oopsie:



> *daily* (_plural_ *dailies*)




Wiktionary


----------



## Derulu (27. September 2010)

Summerbreeze schrieb:


> Also noch dümmer geht es von Blizzard ja wohl gar nicht...
> 
> Da führen die den Dungeonbrowser ein, mit dem man sich nicht mal mehr selber auf den Weg zu einer Instanz machen muss, um uns Reise-Wege zu ersparen
> und paar Monate später schaffen die die Portale in die Städte ab.
> ...



Nur dass du zu Cata die Portaleingäne erstmnal entdecken musst um sie im Dungeonbrowser finden zu können (wurde mal von Blizzard behauptet). Bis auf Darnassus und die Exodar wüßte ich auch nicht, welche Hauptstadt nicht innerhalb von 5 Minuten auf dem Land- (dann sogar Luft-)weg zu erreichen wäre


----------



## Trixi3 (27. September 2010)

Summerbreeze schrieb:


> Also noch dümmer geht es von Blizzard ja wohl gar nicht...
> 
> Da führen die den Dungeonbrowser ein, mit dem man sich nicht mal mehr selber auf den Weg zu einer Instanz machen muss, um uns Reise-Wege zu ersparen
> und paar Monate später schaffen die die Portale in die Städte ab.
> ...





Das ist einer der Hauptgründe warum ich das Spiel damals weggehauen habe, es wurde mir zu unpersönlich.
Dank des super Dungeonbrowsers haben sich die Leute wie Arschlöcher benommen.
Portale vor den Instanzen wurden überflüssig und Mage und Hexer konnten sich die Reagenzien in den Allerwertesten schieben.

Isn bissel viel langsam.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (27. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> http://www.mmo-champ...lysm-Epic-Stats
> 
> Das wichtigste (Neben dem Geifern auf die neuen Epics ntürlich): *Blizzard doesn't want you to use Shattrath and Dalaran as portal hubs anymore, the latest beta update removed all the portal to the cities and replaced them with class trainers.*
> 
> ...


 
Ist sicherlich keine schlechte Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vllt kommt dadurch ja ein bisschen Classic feeling auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raijka (27. September 2010)

Wegnehmen erzeugt im Normalfall "Haben Will" Hier scheint es ja anders zu sein die meisten begrüßen diesen Schwachsinn auch noch.

Wer gerne Stundenlang Sinnlos in der Gegend rumrennt um von A nach B zu kommen der kann das gerne tun ich für meinen Teil porte mich lieber. 

Es steht doch jedem Frei welchen weg er wählt zur Zeit und so sollte es auch bleiben. Zwangsbeglückung seitens Blizz gibt es schon genug. 

Besser wäre es jeder könnte auf der Karte klicken und würde dort hin transportiert als immer wieder die gleichen wege zu laufen wenn er schon einmal dort war.


----------



## benniboy (27. September 2010)

Gott Sei Dank!
Nie wieder Dalaran.....


----------



## Famenio (27. September 2010)

Azuran schrieb:


> Ich glaube einige meckern ohne zu denken.
> Zu cata werdet ihr denke ich nicht mehr als haupt raid nach icc gehn.
> ihr werdet eure neuen daylis in den neuen/alten hauptstädten haben. (zumindest nicht in nordend oder scherbenwelt)
> und und und.


Aber das Städtereisen ist über einen zentralen Punkt einfacher.
Wenn der in Dala ist, kann man von Dala aus immernoch überall hin wo man hin will.
Auch wenn man hauptsächlich in OG ist, komm man per Ruhestein nach Dala
noch schneller z.B. nach UC statt aufn Zeppelin zu warten.

Mir ist es eigentlich egal, ob Portale oder nicht.
Muss man sich halt dran gewöhnen.
Aber neues ist immer gut. so kommt auch altes Feeling wieder auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deepender (27. September 2010)

cataboom schrieb:


> Wir wärs hier http://www.buffed.de...e-Stadt-Portale zu diskutieren anstatt einen extra Beitrag zu eröffnen!?



super ;D nr.1 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azuran (27. September 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Aber das Städtereisen ist über einen zentralen Punkt einfacher.
> Wenn der in Dala ist, kann man von Dala aus immernoch überall hin wo man hin will.
> Auch wenn man hauptsächlich in OG ist, komm man per Ruhestein nach Dala
> noch schneller z.B. nach UC statt aufn Zeppelin zu warten.
> ...



klar war es angenehmer , nun werden halt die magier öffter in anspruch genomm für sowas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man muss es einfach mal aus der positiven seite her sehn.


----------



## MediesTsu (27. September 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Nervig ohne Ende.
> 
> Wo sind die Juwe Dailies?
> Die Angeldailies?
> ...



Die Dailies werden nach OG und SW verlegt für Lvl 85, erst informieren dann meckern bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Raijka schrieb:


> Wegnehmen erzeugt im Normalfall "Haben Will" Hier scheint es ja anders zu sein die meisten begrüßen diesen Schwachsinn auch noch.
> 
> Wer gerne Stundenlang Sinnlos in der Gegend rumrennt um von A nach B zu kommen der kann das gerne tun ich für meinen Teil porte mich lieber.
> 
> ...



dann spiele doch lieber einfach Guild Wars, da funktioniert es (fast) so.


btt: Ich finds super, hab die Portale beim Twinken zwar auch häufig genutzt, aber eben nur um schnell zu Klassenlehrern zu kommen die ja jetzt vor Ort stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (27. September 2010)

Juhu, endlich kann ich wieder 25g/Portal als Magier verdienen


----------



## Nexus.X (27. September 2010)

cataboom schrieb:


> Wir wärs hier http://www.buffed.de...e-Stadt-Portale zu diskutieren anstatt einen extra Beitrag zu eröffnen!?


Ohne Editorfunktion und anständiger Zitatansicht lässt es sich eben grausig diskutieren, finde ich zumindest ...



WedeNoz schrieb:


> teils gut - wenn man genug zeit hat
> teils schlecht - wenn einem die zeit fehlt
> ein beispiel dazu: man befindet sich in einer raidkativen gilde, die meisten raids starten gegen ~19 uhr
> nun ist man arbeiten bis 18 uhr z.b, bis man zu hause ist, schnell n toast in toaster geschmissen hat und der rechner an ist ist es auch schon 18:30, wenn nicht sogar 18:45 oder später.
> ...


Der Punkt ist schon lange erreicht.

Was das knappe Timing angeht. Man sollte sich angewöhnen, sich nicht erst 5 Minuten vor dem Raid vorzubereiten ... sollte es doch mal passieren, dass man leer im Raid steht, bittet man eben jemand um Aushilfe. Das seh ich nicht als nennenswertes Argument, im besten Fall stärkt es das Aufeinander abstimmen sogar noch etwas.

Ich persönlich bin der Neuigkeit gegenüber leicht gespalten eingestellt.

Positiv:
+ Viele Leute werden nichtmehr permanent irgendwo in den Hauptstädten dümmlich durch die Wände starren.
+ Mehr Interaktives Feeling durch Verhinderung von 5 Meter Wegen zum nächsten Portal.
+ Neue Verdienstmöglichkeit für Mages. (Ja, ich bin Optimisst ... wenn ich Mage spiele gehört Portale stellen dazu, natürlich nur gegen höflich Anfragen, der Rest kriegt erst garkeine Reaktion)

Negativ:
- Die mich sehr angesprochenen Portalcircle, von einigen Screens, werden wohl nicht eingeführt.
- Es könnte auf lange Sicht (wobei die bei mir wirklich weit entfernt liegt) eine nervige Zeitverschwendung werden, je nach Umgang mit der Situation.
- Ich muss meinen Twinks Epicfliegen spendieren. (Ich weiß, persönliche Ansicht ... aber ist eben für mich nennenswert, da dass bei 8 Chars ins Geld geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich den Luxus nichtmehr missen möchte)

MfG 

PS: Wucher @ über mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Famenio (27. September 2010)

RegokGer schrieb:


> Juhu, endlich kann ich wieder 25g/Portal als Magier verdienen


WUCHER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (27. September 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Negativ:
> - Die mich sehr angesprochenen Portalcircle, von einigen Screens, werden wohl nicht eingeführt.



Meinst du jene die es in OG und SW in der Beta gibt? Die gehen in keine anderen Städte, nur in die neuen Lvl 80+ Gebiete (außer Teifenheim, dafür gibts nen Alchemistentrank) , ich frage mich allerdings auch ob die es ins Spiel schaffen oder nur für die Beta implementiert sind


----------



## RegokGer (27. September 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> WUCHER
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das ist doch kein Wucher^^ das kannste momentan sogar schon bringen.

Mittags um 13:30-14:00 (wenn die ganzen ungeduldigen Kiddys vonner Schule kommen) nach OG stelen, nen bischen im Chat spammen und 5min später haste ne Gruppe voll mit 4-10Leuten die dir jeweils 25g fürs Portal zahlen damit mach ich locker meine 2000-3000g/woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mit Cata wirds dann noch teurer und trotzdem werden sies bezahlen.

Wie hieß es nochmal so schön: Die beste Geldquelle ist die Dummheit der Menschen


----------



## Manotis (27. September 2010)

Jo macht sinn.


----------



## Deis (27. September 2010)

Thumbs up for consistence.
Thx Blizzard =)


----------



## AlterMann66 (27. September 2010)

Das ist die version von Spielkontent ohne den selben^^.

denn Reisezeit ist SPIELZEIT !! und wenn man 15-20 min am Abend in der gegend rumbummelt hat man am Monatsende min 1 ganzen Abend mehr Ingamezeit verbracht und somit 1 Abend im Monat weniger kontend "erlebt" und der hällt länger ^^


----------



## Tikume (27. September 2010)

Ok, die Portale in Dalaran und Shattrath fallen weg.

Was ist mit den Portalen die in Orgrimmar und Sturmwind stehen und letztendlich dasselbe machen?


----------



## der_era (27. September 2010)

Endlich sind die Scheiss Portale Weg!!!!


Juhu ^^


----------



## Darequi (27. September 2010)

jaaa... mein Mage wird wieder reich!


----------



## Derulu (27. September 2010)

AlterMann66 schrieb:


> Das ist die version von Spielkontent ohne den selben^^.
> 
> denn Reisezeit ist SPIELZEIT !! und wenn man 15-20 min am Abend in der gegend rumbummelt hat man am Monatsende min 1 ganzen Abend mehr Ingamezeit verbracht und somit 1 Abend im Monat weniger kontend "erlebt" und der hällt länger ^^



Raideingänge haben Portsteine. Gilden können mit Cata ganze Schalchtzüge in Raidinstanzen porten. Lvl 1-60 kann man mit Cata angeblich durchspielen ohne jemals den eigenen Kontinent verlassen zu müssen. Man kann, wenn man es sich leisten will, ab Lvl 60 fliegen in der alten Welt. Instanzen betritt man mittels LfG-Tool-Port. Für die neuen Gebiete stehen zumindest in der Beta Portale in den Fraktionshauptstädten zur Verfügung. Es werden zweihunderdrölfzigtausend neue Flugpunkte eingebaut (praktisch alle 2 Meter einer). In den Hauptstädten gibt es ein Portal das praktisch direkt vor das dunkle Portal führt. Für Twinks und zum leveln stehen dann Klassenlehrer in den Kontinenthauptstädten Dalaran und Shattrath. Also erklär mir, wer zur Hölle noch Portale in andere Städte braucht.


----------



## der_era (27. September 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Raideingänge haben Portsteine. Gilden können mit Cata ganze Schalchtzüge in Raidinstanzen porten. Lvl 1-60 kann man mit Cata angeblich durchspielen ohne jemals den eigenen Kontinent verlassen zu müssen. Man kann, wenn man es sich leisten will, ab Lvl 60 fliegen in der alten Welt. Instanzen betritt man mittels LfG-Tool-Port. Für die neuen Gebiete stehen zumindest in der Beta Portale in den Fraktionshauptstädten zur Verfügung. Es werden zweihunderdrölfzigtausend neue Flugpunkte eingebaut (praktisch alle 2 Meter einer). In den Hauptstädten gibt es ein Portal das praktisch direkt vor das dunkle Portal führt. Für Twinks stehen dann Klassenlehrer in den Kontinenthauptstädten Dalaran uns Shattrath. Also erklär mir, wer zur Hölle noch Portale in andere Städte braucht.



Thats the fucking Question!

Irgendwie triffts das doch auf den Punkt oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MediesTsu (27. September 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ok, die Portale in Dalaran und Shattrath fallen weg.
> 
> Was ist mit den Portalen die in Orgrimmar und Sturmwind stehen und letztendlich dasselbe machen?



Diese führen ja in die neuen Questgebiete und nicht in andere Hauptstädte.


----------



## BlueCobra (27. September 2010)

Mag ja alles schön sein bis dahin wenn man mit dem nächsten Twink ab level 58 mal das AH besuchen will sei es was zu verkaufen oder was zu suchen.
Das ist genau der Punkt wo ich die Portale vermissen werde.


----------



## spacekeks007 (27. September 2010)

naja mal abwarten wie das in der finalen version ausschauen wird.. meckert nicht soviel rum immerhin ist es nicht nicht final....aber naja gutes altes deutschland wo man meckert und meckert und meckert....und so weiter und so weiter


----------



## CalibraHH (27. September 2010)

das ist der größte schwachsinn den sie sich wieder ausdenken konnten. ist shattrath in irgendeiner weise noch benutzt worden nach wotlk? NEIN. Und für alle die sich in der Scherbenwelt herumtreiben, sind die portale einfach sinnvoll, um auch wieder schnell dort weg zu kommen, anstatt ewigkeiten zu fliegen oder auf seinen RS zu warten. was ist das für eine Zeit-/ und vorallem Geldverschwendung, wenn wir überall hin nur noch fliegen müssten? denn ich zahle ja nun auch geld jeden monat dafür, aber nicht, damit ich vorm monitor sitze und zugucke wie mein char durch die gegend fliegt. zudem vergisst man oftmals etwas oder handelt mit anderen leuten, das wird dadurch dann oft schwieriger dadurch. es wird zwar auch portale in SW oder ogrimmar geben, aber wenn man nur noch mit dem RS 1x in 30min aus den alten welten weg kommt, ist das schon ganz schön traurig.
und einen grund zu nennen, das SW und ogrimmar dann wieder öfter benutzt werden ist eh nur ne ausrede, weil dies so oder so mit oder ohne portale so passieren wird. denn dort sind die AH´s und man kann dann endlich dort fliegen, wozu also noch in die scherbe oder nach nordend? die scherbe ist ja auch schon ewig ausgestorben.

mfg


----------



## grimmige Zockerline (27. September 2010)

Super!

Schade nur um Shatt und Dala... 

Aber ich habe auch schon im tradechat von 80ern lesen müssen:"Sitze hier in SM fest, will nach OG" und auf die Frage: "Warum benutzt net Kugel und gehst über UC und Zeppelin?" kam die Antwort: "Hö? Wat ne Kugel? Was is Zeppelin?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alucaard (27. September 2010)

Naja kann man wohl auch nur zwiegespalten sehn denn....

Die Portale gabs aus gutem Grund denn wer wollte in der alten Welt mit seinem Reitmount zig Stunden damit verbringen von einer Stadt zur anderen zu wandern bzw. dem Greifen bzw. Fledermausführer das hart erarbeitet Gold in den Rachen werfen obwohl man ja zig Tausend Gold für fliegen mit eigenem Mount ausgegeben hat.
Das was wohl diese Änderung möglich macht ist nicht das Hub dasein von Shattrath und Dalaran und das das die Entwickler stört sondern eher die "Neuerung" das man auch im Alten Land endlich das Flugmount nutzen kann.

Also nur ums klarzustelln hätten die Entwickler gleich mal Hirn bewiesen und das Flugmount auch im alten Content mit eingeführt wo es denn rauskam hätte man sich das getue auch sparen können.


----------



## Gott92 (27. September 2010)

Das Leben als Magier ist was schönes ...


----------



## Derulu (27. September 2010)

Alucaard schrieb:


> Also nur ums klarzustelln hätten die Entwickler gleich mal Hirn bewiesen und das Flugmount auch im alten Content mit eingeführt wo es denn rauskam hätte man sich das getue auch sparen können.



Es war damals zuviel Entwicklungsarbeit, alles in der alten Welt mit Texturen zu versehen, dass die Dinge auch von oben nett aussehen, nämlich zusaätzlich zur Entwicklung eines zusätzlichen Kontinents. Bei der nun laufenden Entwicklung kommt kein zusätzlicher Kontinet, also kann man die alten Texturen in Angriff nehmen


----------



## Deligor (27. September 2010)

Ich halte es beinahe für bemerkenswert wie viele Spieler diese Idee für wirklich gut halten. 
Nach 2-3 Monaten Spielzeit dürfte sich diese Einstellung etwas gelegt haben nehme ich an. 
Bedenkt, dass ihr ohne die Portale teilweise wieder eine halbe Ewigkeit brauchen werdet um von Punkt A zu Punkt B zu kommen. 
Das mag zwar anfangs wirklich ein cooles Feeling sein und ich denke, dass es mir zunächst auch noch gefallen wird...aber wenn man erstmal feststellt wieviel Zeit dabei draufgeht wird die Meinung dazu sich schnell ändern. Auch der Aspekt des "Sehens der Landschaft" ist spätestens dann wieder vom Tisch wenn man jeden Strauch von IF bis SW beim Vornamen nennen kann.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich versteh auch nicht wirklich warum das sein muss...der einzige Grund den ich da entdecke ist, dass die wirklich wollen, dass wir länger brauchen...was aus finanzieller Sicht durchaus verständlich sein mag, da unsere investierte Zeit für Blizzard bares Geld ist...aber dann sind andere Sachen wie eben der Dungeonbrowser nicht ganz nachvollziehbar. Der Grund, man wolle die Städte wiederbeleben ist in meinen Augen hinfällig, da ich nicht sagen würde das OG,SW und IF wirklich tot sind...bei uns ist da immer reichlich los. die anderen Städte werden auch dann keinen interessieren wenn es keine Ports mehr gibt...dazu liegen die einfach zu ungünstig.

Nun ist allerdings die Frage wie "schlimm" das ganze wirklich wird...wenn man durch direktes Fliegen wirklich genug Zeit einspart wird man damit leben können...aber gerade bei Weltevents wo man in jeder Hauptstadt was machen muss kann das schnell lästig werden. Alles in Allem muss ich aber sagen, dass ich dem ganzen Plan eher negativ gegenüberstehe.

Mfg Del


----------



## Bergerdos (27. September 2010)

Ich weiß gar nicht von welchen ewigen Flugzeiten die Leute immer reden.  
Momentan ist es so: Du musst irgendwo hin, Ruhestein Dalaran, von da aus geht es in eine der Hauptstädte und von da aus per Öffentlicher Nahverkehr weiter.
Später sieht es so aus: Als Hordler hat man wahrscheinlich den Ruhestein in OG. Wenn man irgendwo in Kalimdor hin will -> direkt aufs Mount und hinfliegen. Wenn man irgendwo in die östlichen Königreiche will -> Ruhestein OG, Zeppelin UC und dann Flugmount. der Zeppelin von OG nach UC braucht im Schnitt ca. 4 Minuten, das ist die ganze Zeit die man einbüsst, denn wenn Dein Ruhestein CD hat dann nutzen Dir auch die Portale in Dalaran nix wenn Du irgendwo in der Pampa stehst. Denn ob Du vom Scholazarbecken nach Dalaran fliegst und von da aus das Portal benutzt oder ob Du vom Becken aus in die Boreanische Tundra fliegst und von da aus den Zeppelin nach OG nimmst macht von der Zeit keinen Unterschied.
Das Thema Nordend hat sich sowieso spätestens 2 Wochen nachdem die Portale weg sind von alleine erledigt.

Wenn die Portale aus den Hauptstädten in die neuen Questgebiete bleiben hat man von da aus sogar noch kürzere Flugwege auf den alten Kontinenten.

Ach ja, beim Questen. In der Scherbenwelt haben die Portale nur einen einzigen Zweck, und zwar um nach dem Levelup schnell zum Lehrer und wieder zurück zu kommen. Sonst braucht die kein Mensch. Wenn die Lehrer in Shattrat stehen muß man auch nicht mehr in die Hauptstädte, für den Handel im AH ist der Bankchar zuständig.


----------



## Nexus.X (27. September 2010)

CalibraHH schrieb:


> das ist der größte schwachsinn den sie sich wieder ausdenken konnten. ist shattrath in irgendeiner weise noch benutzt worden nach wotlk? NEIN. Und für alle die sich in der Scherbenwelt herumtreiben, sind die portale einfach sinnvoll, um auch wieder schnell dort weg zu kommen, anstatt ewigkeiten zu fliegen oder auf seinen RS zu warten. was ist das für eine Zeit-/ und vorallem Geldverschwendung, wenn wir überall hin nur noch fliegen müssten? *denn ich zahle ja nun auch geld jeden monat dafür,* aber nicht, damit ich vorm monitor sitze und zugucke wie mein char durch die gegend fliegt. zudem vergisst man oftmals etwas oder handelt mit anderen leuten, das wird dadurch dann oft schwieriger dadurch. es wird zwar auch portale in SW oder ogrimmar geben, aber wenn man nur noch mit dem RS 1x in 30min aus den alten welten weg kommt, ist das schon ganz schön traurig.
> und einen grund zu nennen, das SW und ogrimmar dann wieder öfter benutzt werden ist eh nur ne ausrede, weil dies so oder so mit oder ohne portale so passieren wird. denn dort sind die AH´s und man kann dann endlich dort fliegen, wozu also noch in die scherbe oder nach nordend? die scherbe ist ja auch schon ewig ausgestorben.
> 
> mfg


Musste ja irgendwann kommen ... ich erspar mir aber mal, darauf einzugehen ...



Deligor schrieb:


> Nun ist allerdings die Frage wie "schlimm" das ganze wirklich wird...wenn man durch direktes Fliegen wirklich genug Zeit einspart wird man damit leben können...aber gerade bei Weltevents wo man in jeder Hauptstadt was machen muss kann das schnell lästig werden. Alles in Allem muss ich aber sagen, dass ich dem ganzen Plan eher negativ gegenüberstehe.


Naja, der Erfolg heißt nicht umsonst Was für eine* lange*, seltsame Reise ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (27. September 2010)

grimmige schrieb:


> Super!
> 
> Schade nur um Shatt und Dala...
> 
> ...



Dalaran war schon praktisch, besonders mit den kleinen charakteren, die über die Kontinente von A nach B und wieder zurück geschickt werden und dann als Anschluß die Folgequest in B weitermachen müssen.
Da werd ich´s definitiv vermissen, aber mal sehen, wie es kommt.

Ich kenne fast alles - vielleicht sollte man es so machen, dass jeder, der die Karten aufgedeckt hat pro account (ohne openmap u.ä.), die Portale nutzen darf?


----------



## Meeragus (27. September 2010)

fand die portale besser!...


----------



## RainbowRaider (27. September 2010)

"Ich mag auch alles was das spiel länger und schwieriger macht, weil ich möglichst meine ganze Freizeit in WoW verbringen möchte und weil dass alle anderen sagen und mich sonst alle für ein noob halten. Ich will möglichst jede ecke 387483 Mal mit meinem Flugmount sehn sonst hat dass ja gar keinen Sinn als RPG. Ich bin einfach blöd und sprech alles nach aus angst als noob zu gelten."

Es macht definitiv keinen Sinn dass in einer Magierstadt wie Dalaran keine Portale mehr stehn. Portale gehören zu WoW dazu, genauso wie der Magier dazugehört. Mir solls aber egal sein weil man eh nicht mehr zwischen Northrend und der alten Welt hin und her reisen muss.


----------



## Lornorr (27. September 2010)

ich finde das auch super... endlich wird die welt wieder etwas belebter aussehen.


----------



## Byte768 (27. September 2010)

Das ist doch nicht super, das ist einfach schwachsinnig!
Wer Lust hat, seine Lebenszeit mit sinnloser Lauferei zu verbringen, der kann das ja gerne tun. Alle anderen werden damit nicht zufrieden sein.
Wie nervig ist es, von einer der großen Hauptstädte erst nach Nordend mit dem Schiff zu fahren und dann noch um die halbe Welt zu fliegen? Blizzard lernt einfach nicht dazu, soviel ist sicher! Als Mage kann man sich jetzt schonmal das passende /DND Addon besorgen.


----------



## Shaila (27. September 2010)

Super Änderung, belebt die Welt wieder und lindert das "Gogogo Gefühl". Weiter so Blizzard.


P.S: Die die jetzt am Lautesten schreien sind in meinen Augen genau die Leute, die alles mit möglichst wenig Zeitaufwand in den Popo geschoben haben wollen. Die Leute, die meiner Meinung nach das Spiel in WOTLK stark runter gezogen haben, aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## MayoAmok (27. September 2010)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht super, das ist einfach schwachsinnig!
> Wer Lust hat, seine Lebenszeit mit sinnloser Lauferei zu verbringen, der kann das ja gerne tun. Alle anderen werden damit nicht zufrieden sein.
> Wie nervig ist es, von einer der großen Hauptstädte erst nach Nordend mit dem Schiff zu fahren und dann noch um die halbe Welt zu fliegen? Blizzard lernt einfach nicht dazu, soviel ist sicher! Als Mage kann man sich jetzt schonmal das passende /DND Addon besorgen.



Was zum Geier willst du denn mit 80 aufwärts noch in Nordend?

Dein neues Betätigungsfeld befindet sich wieder auf den alten Kontinenten. 

Oder hast du ab 70 in WotLK auch immernoch den Umweg über Shattrat gemacht?


----------



## Byte768 (27. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Super Änderung, belebt die Welt wieder und lindert das "Gogogo Gefühl".



Absolut falsch und das zeigt, wie wenig Spielverständniss manche bereits besitzen.
Belebt wird damit gar nichts. Die Leute, die die Städte zur Durchreise genutzt haben, werden in Zukunft gar nicht mehr dort vorbei kommen. Sie werden einfach direkt zum Zielort hinfliegen und du siehst sie am Boden gar nicht mehr. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Shaila (27. September 2010)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Absolut falsch und das zeigt, wie wenig Spielverständniss manche bereits besitzen.
> Belebt wird damit gar nichts. Die Leute, die die Städte zur Durchreise genutzt haben, werden in Zukunft gar nicht mehr dort vorbei kommen. Sie werden einfach direkt zum Zielort hinfliegen und du siehst sie am Boden gar nicht mehr. So einfach ist das.



Flüge sind mir lieber als Portale. Ich denke nicht, das du mein Spielverständnis anhand eines Zweizeilers beurteilen kannst.


----------



## Byte768 (27. September 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Was zum Geier willst du denn mit 80 aufwärts noch in Nordend?



Man musste reisen um seine Berufe hochzuleveln, schon vergessen? Da es in Dalaran kein Auktionshaus gab, musste man auch mehrmals zurück die benötigten Materialien nachkaufen.



> Oder hast du aber 70 auch immernoch den Umweg über Shattrat gemacht?



Welcher Umweg? Einen Ruhesein in der Feste oder Shattrath zu setzen und dann von dort aus weiter fliegen zum Questen bis man die Welt durch hat. 'Reisen' durch bekannte gebiete bleibt nervig, vorallem wenn diese Zeit unnötig vergeudet ist. Spätestens beim 569. mal kommen die Beschwerden, da bin ich mir sicher und das zurecht. Das ist keine Unterhaltung, wenn man dazu gezwungen wird, seine Zeit sinnlos zu vergeuden. 



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Flüge sind mir lieber als Portale. Ich denke nicht, das du mein Spielverständnis anhand eines Zweizeilers beurteilen kannst.



Du sprichst von beleben und erzählst davon, das Flüge besser sind? Na das ist aber interessant. In welcher Form soll dadurch etwas belebt werden? In Nordend muss man schon  viel Glück haben um jemand anderen über den Weg zu laufen und das ist immer noch aktueller Content, die fliegenden sieht man meist nicht einmal ...
Vielleicht sollten diejenigen erst einmal einen Magier in so einer Situation spielen. Das man dann im 10s Takt vollgespammt wird, ist absolut zu erwarten, schon jetzt ist es extrem wenn man sich an einem Handelsplatz aufhält.


----------



## Trorg (27. September 2010)

Oh mann
Zu Classic Zeiten wären die meisten hier wohl umgekommen.
Molten Core:
Von OG per Zepp nach Stranglethorn, von dort nach Kargath reisen und ab da gemütlich zum Blackrock reiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das waren noch Zeiten.
Wegen dieser "alles schnell schnell Einstellung" hab ich WoW verlassen, de Dungeonbrowser ist das letzte und alle nur noch Gogogo bomben durch.
Ich hoffe das in Cata wirklich wieder CC nötig ist und die Inis wieder richtig schön schwer werden, da werden sich dann viele umschauen.
Nachdenken ist bei WoW leider zur nebensache geworden.


----------



## Byte768 (27. September 2010)

Trorg schrieb:


> Wegen dieser "alles schnell schnell Einstellung" hab ich WoW verlassen, de Dungeonbrowser ist das letzte und alle nur noch Gogogo bomben durch.



Das gebombe entsteht *nicht* durch den Dungeonbrowser, sondern durch die Leichtigkeit des Schwierigkeitsgrads. Die Instanzen sind für Helden mit <200er Items designed worden. Blizzard hat es versäumt den Schwierigkeitsgrad an die neuen gegebenheiten anzupassen. Selbst ein frischer 80er kann sich mittlerweile 264er Loot aus dem Auktionshaus kaufen und ist gnadenlos über dem Limit. Das ist ein Designfehler, der einfach ignoriert wurde bis zum aktuellen Stand. Hier hätten die Entwickler einiges besser machen können/müssen.


----------



## Bananahurz (27. September 2010)

Klingt Lukrativ.

Entweder portet man andere Spieler oder als Schurke raubt man sie einfach aus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mykeeper (27. September 2010)

Ich finds super, damit fördert es wieder das Gefühl von einer großen zusammenhängenden Welt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Streubombe (27. September 2010)

Wunderbar! Die erste Änderung die von mir 10/10 Punkte bekommt. Jetzt muss nur noch das Instanzgeporte unterbunden werden und ich bin rundum glücklich. Dann hat man wieder 'ne reelle Chance auf Spieler zu treffen, die wirklich Interesse am Zusammenspiel und der Instanz als solches haben. Diese ogogog Spinner gehen nur auf'n Sack...


----------



## Byte768 (27. September 2010)

Dumm bloß, das Dalaran eine *Magier*stadt ist. Aus Rollenspielsicht ist diese Änderung sehr abwertend. Dalaran wurde nicht ohne Grund dort oben platziert und der eigene Portbereich zur Stadt spricht Bände.


----------



## Makamos (27. September 2010)

das mit dem magier twink is fies dann einfach 1000g dafür verlangen das der typ noch kein mount hat und du ihn vorher an den arsch der welt geportet hast ^^ oft erlebt hehe ..he he nein nicht lustig ok aber trotzdem fies *häuschen* * häuschen*


----------



## Shaila (27. September 2010)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Du sprichst von beleben und erzählst davon, das Flüge besser sind? Na das ist aber interessant. In welcher Form soll dadurch etwas belebt werden? In Nordend muss man schon viel Glück haben um jemand anderen über den Weg zu laufen und das ist immer noch aktueller Content, die fliegenden sieht man meist nicht einmal ...
> Vielleicht sollten diejenigen erst einmal einen Magier in so einer Situation spielen. Das man dann im 10s Takt vollgespammt wird, ist absolut zu erwarten, schon jetzt ist es extrem wenn man sich an einem Handelsplatz aufhält.



Ich denke meine Einstellung können nur die verstehen, die das Spiel noch anders erlebt haben als es jetzt ist. Es sind solche Änderungen, wo sich die Spieler die mit WOTLK angefangen haben, vom Rest trennen. Ist bei der Schwierigkeit im Allgemeinen genau so, sieht man ja, wie sich nun wiederrum viele beschweren Cata wäre zu schwer. Dabei ist es nicht schwer. Es ist so, das dieses Spiel nur etwas von dem bekommt, was schon lange auf der Strecke bleibt: Ein wenig Anspruch.

P.S: Nein, damit ist nicht unbedingt die Instanzschwierigkeit gemeint.


----------



## Squidd (27. September 2010)

Sehr gut: Die überarbeiteten Hauptstädte (og und sw) werden zu den Sammelpunkten der Spieler.
Besonders gefällt mir die Tatsache, das das neue Ogrimmar *sabber* einfach nur hammergeil aussieht!!!!


----------



## rhams (27. September 2010)

Kurz und Knapp.

Find ich Scheisse.


Gruß
Ralf


----------



## SuperSaurfang (27. September 2010)

ich hab mir nicht alles seiten durchgelesen(nur erste und dort stand nur das das nerviger wird mit dem reisen) aber mit welchen portal konnte ich silithus gelangen? ah richtig mit keinem. 
durch die portale konnte man nur zu den hauptstädten. lange reisen übern kontinent musste man trotztdem machen um in abgelegene gebiete zu kommen. dh es gibt jetzt schon(aufm live server) lange lauf wege silithus ist das einzigste gebiet nethersturm auch).


----------



## martog (27. September 2010)

Zu Classic Zeiten war es nervend bis alle an den Inis angekommen waren. Deswegen kam ja das ganze Portsystem auf. Und normal werden eh fast alle erst mal rumreisen, nur nach dem xten mal wird das selbst dem grösten Rollenspieler zu langweilig.


----------



## Arasouane (27. September 2010)

Hm...weiss net. Logisch Konsequenz? Dungeon finder muss auch weg, oder?

Bzw. man muss zur Ini hin und rein und wenn man alleine is, kommt der DF hochgepopt.

Steck in ner 50/50 Lage. Einerseits ja (Die Welt wird wieder groß), andererseits nein (als Gelegenheitsspieler hoher Reisezeit-Anteil).

Ich schaus mir einfach an und reg mich dann auf...oder auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## Byte768 (27. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich denke meine Einstellung können nur die verstehen, die das Spiel noch anders erlebt haben als es jetzt ist. Es sind solche Änderungen, wo sich die Spieler die mit WOTLK angefangen haben, vom Rest trennen.



Du kannst das Spiel ändern, aber nicht die Spieler. Das ist es egal wieviele Änderungen durchgeführt werden. Die 'goldenen' Zeiten lassen sich nicht zurückbringen, allein schon weil der Spielemarkt im letzten Jahrzehnt deutlich angewachsen ist. Wenn du nur unter RPler sein willst, musst du dir ein entsprechende Genre suchen, ich bezweifle das Blizzard sich dieses Stück vom Kuchen nehmen lassen wird. 
Es sind nicht bloß die Spieler, vielmehr das Spielprinzip hat sie zu dem gemacht. Gegner werden in Instanzen teilweise aus langeweile heraus geaddet und das wäre alles vermeidbar, wenn eben diese langeweile nie aufgekommen wäre. Es ist ja sogar so, das Spieler die AoE Fähigkeiten nutzen, im Vorteil sind. Bei einer Gegnergruppen ist man mit z.B. Flammeninferno&Blizzard schneller, als wenn man jeden einzelnen mit Frostblitz bearbeitet. Auch da passt das Design nicht im geringsten.


----------



## Shaila (27. September 2010)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Du kannst das Spiel ändern, aber nicht die Spieler. Das ist es egal wieviele Änderungen durchgeführt werden. Die 'goldenen' Zeiten lassen sich nicht zurückbringen, allein schon weil der Spielemarkt im letzten Jahrzehnt deutlich angewachsen ist. Wenn du nur unter RPler sein willst, musst du dir ein entsprechende Genre suchen, ich bezweifle das Blizzard sich dieses Stück vom Kuchen nehmen lassen wird.



Du hast meinen Beitrag echt nicht verstanden, wo schrieb ich von goldenen Zeiten ? Ich fand Classic ganz schrecklich...

Aber so bastelt man halt selbst seine Meinung über Jemanden.

Kleines Sichwort für dich: Atmosphäre


----------



## Bergerdos (27. September 2010)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht super, das ist einfach schwachsinnig!
> Wer Lust hat, seine Lebenszeit mit sinnloser Lauferei zu verbringen, der kann das ja gerne tun. Alle anderen werden damit nicht zufrieden sein.
> Wie nervig ist es, von einer der großen Hauptstädte erst nach Nordend mit dem Schiff zu fahren und dann noch um die halbe Welt zu fliegen? Blizzard lernt einfach nicht dazu, soviel ist sicher! Als Mage kann man sich jetzt schonmal das passende /DND Addon besorgen.



Was redest Du denn da ? Wie kommst Du denn jetzt nach Nordend ausser mit dem Schiff/Zeppelin ? Es gibt keine Portale von Hauptstädten NACH Dala. 
Außerdem, was willst Du denn dann noch in Nordend ?


----------



## Byte768 (27. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Du hast meinen Beitrag echt nicht verstanden, wo schrieb ich von goldenen Zeiten ? Ich fand Classic ganz schrecklich...



Ich habe den Beitrag völlig verstanden und genau deshalb darauf geantwortet: Du wirst durch solche Änderungen nicht die Community oder gar die Freundlichkeit und Geduldigkeit der Spieler ändern können, da kannst du erzählen was du magst.
Du kannst so viel zwischen heute und damals vergleichen und trotzdem wird es niemals mehr so sein wie es einmal war. Eine Community die wächst, hat zwangsläufig einen anderen Anspruch an das Spiel und Blizzard scheint nicht darauf aus zu sein, die Spielerschaft kleiner werden zu lassen. Insofern ist jegliche Überlegung bereits im Vorraus zum scheitern verurteilt. Dann wird halt in Zukunft nach Magierportalen geschrien und unverschämte Preise verlangt, ändern tut das nichts. 



Bergerdos schrieb:


> Was redest Du denn da ? Wie kommst Du denn jetzt nach Nordend ausser mit dem Schiff/Zeppelin ? Es gibt keine Portale von Hauptstädten NACH Dala.



Wovon sprichst du überhaupt? Hier hat nie jemand gesagt es gäbe Stadtportale nach Dalaran und nach Nordend kommen viele per Magier Portal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Außerdem, was willst Du denn dann noch in Nordend ?



Wie oft wird diese unsinnige Frage eigentlich noch gestellt? Das bleibt immer noch ein Level und Farmgebiet! Nicht einmal die Classicwelt ist trotz Scherbenwelt und Nordend unwichtig geworden, es braucht immer noch Kräuter, Erze und andere Sache von dort die jeder irgendwann einmal benutzt.


----------



## ztryqer (27. September 2010)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> aber mit welchen portal konnte ich silithus gelangen? ah richtig mit keinem.


... oder einfach das HdZ-Portal nehmen - auch in Zukunft.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bergerdos (27. September 2010)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Wie oft wird diese unsinnige Frage eigentlich noch gestellt? Das bleibt immer noch ein Level und Farmgebiet! Nicht einmal die Classicwelt ist trotz Scherbenwelt und Nordend unwichtig geworden, es braucht immer noch Kräuter, Erze und andere Sache von dort die jeder irgendwann einmal benutzt.




Ja, zum Leveln, ok. Beim Leveln musst Du aber nicht dauernd in die alte Welt wenn die Lehrer in Dalaran stehen.

Und zum Farmen ? (mal ehrlich, wann hast Du das letzte mal in der Scherbenwelt Kräuter oder Erze gefarmt?) Du gehst nach Nordend ... per Schiff oder Zeppelin oder Magierportal ... farmst das Zeug und anschließend benutzt Du Deinen Ruhestein in die Hauptstadt. Wo ist das Problem ? 
Wenn Dir das noch zu viel ist dann müsste es ja in jeder Stadt ein Portal zu jedem Flugpunkt geben, denn was machst Du jetzt wenn Du in Tanaris oder Silitus irgendwas farmen willst ? Du benutzt die öffentlichen Flugtiere und fliegst ca. 10 Minuten durch die Gegend, wo ist der Unterschied ?


----------



## Nexilein (27. September 2010)

Finde ich gut.
Ich bin ja auch der Meinung man sollte wieder 10 mal quer durch Desolace und Stranglethorn laufen müssen ehe man sein erstes Mount bekommt. Danach freut man sich gleich doppelt drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwirbel (27. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> http://www.mmo-champ...lysm-Epic-Stats
> 
> Das wichtigste (Neben dem Geifern auf die neuen Epics ntürlich): *Blizzard doesn't want you to use Shattrath and Dalaran as portal hubs anymore, the latest beta update removed all the portal to the cities and replaced them with class trainers.*
> 
> ...





jetzt noch portsteine und autoport zu den inis weg und alles ist wieder gut !


----------



## Morfelpotz (27. September 2010)

Der Magier in mir schreit vor glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuperSaurfang (27. September 2010)

ztryqer schrieb:


> ... oder einfach das HdZ-Portal nehmen - auch in Zukunft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn sie das portal nicht auch entfernen mit dem portal landed man in tanaris. silithus ist 2 gebiete weiter links. reisezeit ist eh verkürzt von tanaris aus


----------



## schmetti (27. September 2010)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Diese Städte sterben zwar aus, aber ich finde die Idee eigentlich nicht schlecht.




Gut so Dalaran und Shat waren total sch.... Allis und Horde immer nebeneinander was eh total mies.
Deswegen habe ich mich immer in OG rumgetrirben ^^

Mit dem Addon trade forwarder hat man nix verpasst,


Und ich finde es SUPER wenn die Portale weg sind.


----------



## Nekrit (27. September 2010)

Da ich ein Freund von Classic und den Alten Zeiten bin, find das einfach nur super!

Schade dass man es nicht wie früher haben könnte...

Soll jetzt nicht heißen dass ich wow jetzt nicht auch toll finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtmensch85 (27. September 2010)

Das steht im totalen Widerspruch zu anderen Ankündigungen, soweit ich das verstanden habe sollten alle Hauptstätte der Allianz und der Horde mit solchen Portalen ausgestattet werden um schnelleres Reisen zu ermöglichen und niemand sich Dalaran oder Schattrath als Heimat setzen muss weil er sonst keine Portale zu anderen Städten bis Dato zu Verfügung hat, wenn die in Dalaran die Portale wegmachen vllt einfach nur weils nicht wirklich mehr gebraucht wird. Aber scheinbar reimt hier sich jeder selber was zusammen aus irgendwelchen Aussagen ohne das Gesamtbild zu sehen oder sich richtig zu infomieren. Für mich schließt die Aussage dass in Dalaran diese Portal nicht mehr gibt nicht gleich mit ein dass aus dem Spielkonzept entfernt werden das ist wohl eher Eigeninterpretation.


----------



## orkman (27. September 2010)

ich finde die idee bescheuert .... na toll dann darf ich 30 min rennen und fliegen um von A nach B zu kommen , und nicht jeder hat die zeit dafuer ... dann sollen sie auch den dungeonfinder rausnehmen und das anmelden für bg .... da gibs ja auch extra portale fuer die schlachtfelder 
und nicht jeder hat nen flugmount .... hab extra wegen nem freund auf nem neuen server angefangen ... hab kein gold , mein freund auch nicht ... und leider habe ich keine zeit fuers farmen ( und sowieso sind die preise immo mies) ... entweder muss dann so mancher spieler komplett aufhoeren weil er keine zeit zum reisen hat
oder jeder geht zum chinamann um die ecke und bestellt sich nen sack voll gold (fuers flugmount,...).... dann klappts auch mit dem nachbarn
mfg


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (27. September 2010)

Dann flieg ich und bin zwischendurch auf den Desktop (ab und zu, nicht immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## m0rg0th (27. September 2010)

Als ich davon gelesen habe, fand ich's zuerst nervig. Aber eigentlich ist's nicht schlecht, wenn man sich wenigstens ein bisschen selbst durch die Welt bewegen muss. Dann hat man auch wieder etwas mehr das Gefühl, in einer grossen, zusammhängenden Welt zu sein. Schade ist nur, dass sich so wirklich alles in die neuen Cataclysm-Gebiete verschieben wird (ausser die 10 Level, für die man noch durch WotLK rennen muss). Dalaran wird also bald wie Shattrath aussehen ... :/


----------



## Leonalis (27. September 2010)

Ich frag mich beim durchlesen

wenn ihr keine Zeit verlieren wollt? Warum spielt ihr dann dieses Spieler

Regel Nr. 1 in dem Spiel war schon immer "Geduld"


----------



## Blackraptor17 (27. September 2010)

Hey wow ich find auch ne gute sache nur das jetzt unsere lieben Mages wieder was zu tun haben^^


----------



## Leonalis (27. September 2010)

Blackraptor17 schrieb:


> Hey wow ich find auch ne gute sache nur das jetzt unsere lieben Mages wieder was zu tun haben^^



warum glaubt ihr das jeder mage was zu tun hat?

wen er nicht will - portale stellen - dann gibts keine


----------



## Shaila (27. September 2010)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Beitrag völlig verstanden und genau deshalb darauf geantwortet: Du wirst durch solche Änderungen nicht die Community oder gar die Freundlichkeit und Geduldigkeit der Spieler ändern können, da kannst du erzählen was du magst.
> Du kannst so viel zwischen heute und damals vergleichen und trotzdem wird es niemals mehr so sein wie es einmal war. Eine Community die wächst, hat zwangsläufig einen anderen Anspruch an das Spiel und Blizzard scheint nicht darauf aus zu sein, die Spielerschaft kleiner werden zu lassen. Insofern ist jegliche Überlegung bereits im Vorraus zum scheitern verurteilt. Dann wird halt in Zukunft nach Magierportalen geschrien und unverschämte Preise verlangt, ändern tut das nichts.



Wieder nicht gelesen ? Ich schrieb eigentlich mehr als deutlich das ich Classic hasse. Aber gut, dann belehr mich mal weiter über Dinge, die ich schon längst selber weiss.


----------



## Byte768 (27. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wieder nicht gelesen ? Ich schrieb eigentlich mehr als deutlich das ich Classic hasse.



Wie wäre es deinen Hinweis selbst zu berücksichtigen? Merkst du eigentlich nicht das ich mit keinem einzigen Wort (!) Classic erwähnt oder geschrieben habe? Ich sprach von der Community. Eine so große Community lässt sich nicht mit ein paar Änderungen 'ändern'. Die Zeiten sind andere geworden. Heute hängt kaum einer mehr 5h am Stück in einer Instanz ab, weil viele das eben nicht mehr als normal empfinden oder es auch gar nicht wollen. 
Dein Beitrag handelte von der Vergangenheit, hier dein Zitat:


> Ich denke meine Einstellung können nur die verstehen, die das Spiel noch anders erlebt haben als es jetzt ist.


Nicht nur das Spiel war anders, sondern vorallem auch die Community (war kleiner). Komfortfunktionen, egal ob es das Reisen, Addons, Buffanzeige usw. betrifft, machen das Spiel nicht per'se schlechter. Es ist egal ob Classic, BC oder Wrath, manche Dinge wurden sinnvoll weiterentwickelt, andere nicht. Was die Spieler daraus machen, darauf hat Blizzard keinen großen Einfluss.


----------



## Leonalis (27. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wieder nicht gelesen ? Ich schrieb eigentlich mehr als deutlich das ich Classic hasse. Aber gut, dann belehr mich mal weiter über Dinge, die ich schon längst selber weiss.



du kannst jetzt fliegen also wo liegt das problem?

dazu kommt,. warum muss ein twink über dalaran stets reisen? die gebiete sind ja neu so gemacht das man in einem Zug gebiet um gebiet laufen kann und früh die Route zum Lehrer hat.


----------



## oOSpeX (27. September 2010)

Ich find die Änderung auch gut^^...Es is ein RPG und da gehts halt auch darum von einem Ort zum anderen in dieser virtuellen Welt zu reisen.

Ich wüsste gerne ob es Leute gibt die nur deswegen aufhören, wir hatten Leute im Raid die warn angepisst wenn man sie nicht von Dalaran nach ICC reinportet weil sie nicht fliegen wollen...


----------



## Nexilein (27. September 2010)

oOSpeX schrieb:


> Ich wüsste gerne ob es Leute gibt die nur deswegen aufhören, wir hatten Leute im Raid die warn angepisst wenn man sie nicht von Dalaran nach ICC reinportet weil sie nicht fliegen wollen...



Bei uns ist neulich der Heiler in den Sethekhallen umgekippt; die unverwundbaren Geister mit random Aggro muss man eben kiten :-)
Da wir sonst niemanden in der Gruppe hatten der rezzen konnte, hat er die Gruppe verlassen. Das war ihm lieber als zuzugeben, dass er den Instanz-Eingang nicht findet...

Von daher: ja, nur deswegen werden hoffentlich manche Spieler aufhören.


----------



## madmurdock (27. September 2010)

Führt nur dazu, dass die Magier wieder genervt werden.


----------



## Habira (27. September 2010)

Als Mage hat man es gelernt, solche wisper zu ignorieren =)

Und dann kann man sich ja immer mal wieder nen kleinen spaß erlauben =) Mach ich immer nach dem Raid - Portal Steinard - Portal Dalaran =)

Aber sonst weiß ich noch nicht so ganz, wie ich das mit den Portalen finden soll - wobei ich ab Cata wohl eher weniger in Nordend oder in der Scherbenwelt sein werde, von daher stört es mich eher weniger, wobei es doch ärgerlich ist, wenn man den Zeppelin von OG nach UC verpasst *grml*

Einfach auf sich zu kommen lassen, danach kann man immer noch meckern *fg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avolus (27. September 2010)

Ich finde die Änderung nicht so bombe..

Tiefgreifende Veränderungen hier und da machen die kommende Erweiterung nicht gerade attraktiv, zumindest was mich betrifft.
Aber insgesamt muss ich sagen, dass das alles doch sein gutes hat.
Es wird WoW wieder mal etwas "Leben" eingehaucht, you know 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orthrus (28. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Die Änderung klingt super in meinen Ohren...welchen Sinn hat das Designen einer MMO Welt, wenn die Spieler dann nur noch die schnellste mögliche Route hindurch nehmen, und alles was dazwischenliegt Teils nie zu Gesicht bekommen? Das Entfernen der PortalHubs zwingt uns wieder mehr selbst zu fliegen, *Luftschiffe zu verwenden* um zum anderen Kontinent zu kommen, zu laufen wohin wir wollen, etc.
> 
> Discuss, mich intressiert eure Meinung dazu.



... ja, ja.
Man sieht auch so viel von der Welt,
wenn man mit dem Luftschiff zwischen Og & Uc pendelt,
bestaunt den herrlichen Ladebildschirm beim Flug von OG / Uc ins Schlingendorntal und auf dem Weg nach Nordend...
Selbst bei den Schiffsreisen gibts den ausgiebig zubewundern.... immer wieder herrlich...


Mit untoten Grüßen


----------



## madmurdock (28. September 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> ... ja, ja.
> Man sieht auch so viel von der Welt,
> wenn man mit dem Luftschiff zwischen Og & Uc pendelt,
> bestaunt den herrlichen Ladebildschirm beim Flug von OG / Uc ins Schlingendorntal und auf dem Weg nach Nordend...
> ...



<3

Ja, kann dir da nur zustimmen. Es ist einfach nur nervig gewesen damals zu Classiczeiten, wenn man nach Ony wollte etc. Aber die meisten Forenuser hier fahren bestimmt auch lieber die 3km lange Bimmelbahnstrecke mit 17 mal umsteigen um von x nach y zu kommen. Ich sehe auch ehrlich keinen Grund, warum Dala/Shat schlecht gewesen sein sollte - mal von Lags abgesehen. Aber die hast du eh nur auf ueberfuellten Servern.

Es gibt halt gute Änderungen und schlechte Änderungen. Der Portalwegfall gehoert def. zu den schlechten. Vma koennen se die Portale ja in die SW/OG Hauptstadt packen..


----------



## Caled (28. September 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> öhm...ein y im Englischen wird in der Mehrzahl zu ie..also nicht korrigieren bitte...das Wort daily ist nun mal englisch und man muss nicht alles zwangseindeutschen


Auch wenn das jetzt Klugsch.... ist, "normalerweise" wird im deutschen die Pluralbildung von einem englischen Wort grammatikalisch trotz allem in Deutsch durchgeführt (zwergeromatiko hatte hier also vollkommen recht), sprich hier heißt es nun mal korrekterweise dail*y*s, da an das englische Wort einfach ein Plural -s angehängt wird. Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab. Siehe auch Bab*y*s oder Part*y*s, oder schreibst Du wirklich "gestern waren 2 Part*ie*s und ich wusste nicht, auf welche ich gehen sollte"?



MayoAmok schrieb:


> Oopsie:
> Wiktionary


Und auch der tolle Verweis auf ein englisches Wiktionary bringt uns hier nicht weiter, da hier nun mal die deutsche und nicht die englische Grammatik zugrunde liegt. Wenn also jemand was verbessern will, dann bitte richtig, damit auch andere was davon haben. 

BTT: Ich finde die Änderung gut. Dalaran wird dann zwar mit Cata genauso verwaisen wie Shattrath zurzeit, aber das lässt sich verschmerzen. Der neue Content spielt sich halt in der alten(neuen) Welt ab. Klar reisen noch Twinks umher, aber die Mehrheit der Spieler wird wohl eher in Kalimdor oder den Östlichen Königreichen unterwegs sein als in der Scherbenwelt oder Nordend. Selbst ohne irgendwelche Portale sollte eine Reise von SW nach Uldum in weniger als 10 Min. zu schaffen sein. Und das ist, denke ich mal, für jeden Spieler zumutbar.


----------



## ichigoleader (28. September 2010)

Ouh mein erster post ist gleich bei einer so wichtigen diskussion ^^
Ich sag´s mal so:
Man ist doch nur noch in der Alten/Neuen Welt unterwegs. Was bringen da schon Stadtportale?
Ja man ist mit der Zeit gemütlich geworden aber es wird sich nun mal wieder alles in Kalimdor/Östliche Königreiche abspielen.
Das ist doch kein Beinbruch, ich meine ihr fliegt doch für eure Argentumdailys auch von Dalaran zum Turnierplatz oder?
Und zum Thema Auktionshaus: da das ja in OG, UC, TB und SM ist wird man auch nicht gestresst,
weil man ja erst noch Flasks und so´n Zeugs braucht und nach OG muss.
Man geht einfach entspannt in AH kauft sein Zeugs und flattert los, oder falls denn die Portale aus der Beta bleiben:
Man benutzt einfach ein Portal ins jeweilige Gebiet. 

Ich werd das ganze auch erst mal auf mcih zukommen lassen: Also Abtrinken und Teewarten. So oder so ähnlich.^^


----------



## Pro328 (28. September 2010)

OMG DIE ARMEN MAGES ;(


----------



## Honorian (28. September 2010)

Tjo, wird mein Blutelf wird seine Hauptstadt Silbermond wohl nicht mehr häufig zu sehen bekommen.
Normalerweise hab ich dort immer meine AH-Einkäufe getätigt.
Ich weiß, da ist jetzt auch schon tote Hose, aber besser wirds durch die Änderung sicherlich nicht, wahrscheinlich wird man da sogar nie wieder einen Max-Gelevelten sehen.
Durch diese Änderung werden alle Spieler, egal welcher Rasse sie angehören, fast schon dazu gezwungen, auf dem Höchstlevel nur noch OG oder SW als Hauptstädte zu nutzen.
Auch ich werde dies so machen müssen, denn Ruhestein in anderen Hauptstädten lohnt durch die fehlenden Portale in die neuen Zonen absolut nicht.
Heißt im Endeffekt: nicht mehr eine Hauptstadt für die Highlevler in der Nähe der Questgebiete und (theoretisch) bis zu 4 Hauptstädte fürs AH o.ä., sondern wirklich nur noch eine Hauptstadt für alles...
Mein Lösungsvorschlag wär einfach, wenigstens in alle Fraktions-Hauptstädte die Gebiets-Portale zu stellen, dann könnte mir (das völlig überfüllte) Og gestohlen bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varitu (28. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich finde die Änderung nicht so dolle. Mal angenommen, man ist mit seinem Twink in Nordend unterwegs und will zum Trainer. 

Statt z.B. Dalaran --- Portal SW --- Trainer --- Homestone Dalaran zu reisen (Sagen wir mal 5 Minuten) brauche ich:

Dalaran --- Tundra --- Schiff nach SW --- Trainer --- Homestone Dalaran

Ich muß dann für einen einfachen Bescuh beim Trainer dann mal so 10 Minuten extra einplanen. Finde ich nicht so prickelnd. Wer natürlich zum spielen Zeit ohne Ende hat, dem kanns egal sein, aber wer Abend nur mal 30 Minuten oder ne Stunde hat, den dürfte die Änderung ziemlich ankotzen.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## TRC (28. September 2010)

Varitu schrieb:


> [...]man ist mit seinem Twink in Nordend unterwegs und will zum Trainer.
> 
> Statt z.B. Dalaran --- Portal SW --- Trainer --- Homestone Dalaran zu reisen (Sagen wir mal 5 Minuten) brauche ich:[...]



Dalaran - Trainer...

Du hast sogar noch ein paar Minuten gespart.


----------



## Ezralia (28. September 2010)

ich hoffe sie bauen auch noch ein auktionshaus nach darla und shatt (für jeden und nicht nur ingis)
klar wird mich das mit meinem main nicht betreffen und mit vielen meiner twinks auch nicht, aber mein worg / goblin würde sicher gerne mal ins ah gucken wärend ich den content zwischen 60 und 80 spiele.
klar man hat bankchars oder seinen main in OG oder SW stehen, aber um mal eben zu gucken obs besseres equip gibt und ähnliches ist doch mit dem char selber angenehmer mit dem man auch den kram braucht.
und da man nun aber zwischen 60 und 80 eher selten in ne hauptstadt kommen wird fällt das ein wenig flach wenn das nicht geändert wird.


----------



## TRC (28. September 2010)

Ezralia schrieb:


> ich hoffe sie bauen auch noch ein auktionshaus nach darla und shatt (für jeden und nicht nur ingis)



Lt. den neuesten Infos wird es neben allen Klassenlehrern ein AH für alle in Dalaran und Shattrath geben, eben aus dem Grund, damit Twinks in dem Stufenbereich nicht jedesmal nach SW oder OG reisen müssen.


----------



## sam72 (28. September 2010)

ich würde den mages die portale wegnehmen und schon dürfen alle laufen *fg*


----------



## Catharina von Falkenberg (28. September 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Nervig ohne Ende.
> 
> Wo sind die Juwe Dailies?
> Die Angeldailies?
> ...




Dem kann ich nur zu 100% zustimmen!!!


----------



## Sikes (28. September 2010)

Dalaran - Stadt der Magier

Ich glaube ich werde meinen Magier zum Ingenieur machen, somit hat Dalaran die selben Vorzüge wie bisher... ach halt... als Magier ist das ja sowieso egal wo ich gerade stehe.

Gute Änderung, so wird die alte Welt belebt und auch ein aufeinandertreffen der Fraktion wird so eher entstehen. Süderstade/Tarrens Mühle und Wegekreuz Szenarios könnten wieder aufblühen.


----------



## soul6 (28. September 2010)

Na ob das soooo prickelnd wird ?!
Mal sehen, was die Leute nach ein paar Wochen rumfliegen sagen werden.
Die Idee das man dann wieder die schönen Gegenden sieht, macht sicher grad mal 14 Tage gute Laune und wird danach sicher etwas nervend.
Wird wieder so sein : rauf auf den Greif der Fluglinien, ab in die Küche Kaffee holen, Brötchen schmieren oder ziggi rauchen gehen und warten bis der
Greif endlich am Ziel ankommt.
Spontan fällt mir da Tanaris ein, wie lange man da braucht um hinzukommen wenn man z.b in sw steht.

Das mit den zusätzlichen AH´s ist ganz ok, obwohl sowieso fast jeder seinen Banktwink vor einem geparkt hat und sich die Sachen per Post zusendet.
Hoffentlich kommt Blizz nicht auf die Idee, die Postwege der realen Post anzupassen :-))) dann muß dir dein Twink am Montag die Flasks posten, damit du sie am Freitag zum raid hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
randy


----------



## xerkxes (28. September 2010)

Zu einem richtigen RPG gehören lange Reisewege, man soll erfahren wie klein man eigentlich ist. Die vielen Portale erinnerten fast an einen privaten Funserver. Vielleicht will ja Blizzard aus WoW tatsächlich wieder ein MMORPG machen und verbannt noch andere Shooterelemente.

Wenn sich die Magier aufregen, dass sie ständig wegen Portalen genervt werden, dann packt das Problem bei der Wurzel und nehmt ihnen die Möglichkeit Portale zu erstellen.


----------



## Nusku (28. September 2010)

Das Beste ist doch das sich in Dalaran und Shattrath keine LVL 1 Chars mehr rumhüpfen. Ebenso die Leute die mit LVL 10 und 20 mal ebend von SW nach Darnassus wollen müssen jetzt wieder richtig reisen

Gut gemacht Blizz!


----------



## Rolandos (28. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> ....
> Die Änderung klingt super in meinen Ohren...welchen Sinn hat das Designen einer MMO Welt, wenn die Spieler dann nur noch die schnellste mögliche Route hindurch nehmen, und alles was dazwischenliegt Teils nie zu Gesicht bekommen? Das Entfernen der PortalHubs zwingt uns wieder mehr selbst zu fliegen, Luftschiffe zu verwenden um zum anderen Kontinent zu kommen, zu laufen wohin wir wollen, etc.
> 
> Discuss, mich intressiert eure Meinung dazu.



Das ist eine totale Schwachsinnsänderung. Was interessieren mich Teile dazwischen, wenn ich da schon 1000 mal durchgeflogen bin, oder dort nicht zu erledigen gibt. Bin eher dafür mit einem einfachen klick auf der Karte, auch dort hin zu Reisen. Teleport auf Klick, natürlich nur wenn man schon einmal dort war. Das Ganze ist nur wieder eine Maßname zur Geldbeschaffung, nun muss man wieder länger Reisen, also ist man erst später mit dem Spiel durch. Was bedeutet durch die langen Reisezeiten, sitzt man länger vor der Kiste ,was wieder einen Gewinn durch längere Abos bedeutet. 

Mich nervten diese elendlangen Reisezeiten schon immer, nun wird es noch schlimmer. Man ist sowieso schon min 50% der Spielzeit mehr oder weniger sinnlos durch die Gegend gerannt/geflogen. Na gut es sieht immer mehr danach aus, das mir Cata nicht auf den Rechner kommt. Jo, WOW entwickelt sich immer mehr zur Spielergeldmelkmaschine.


----------



## Supagodzilla (28. September 2010)

Ich sehe es als Magier schon kommen... 
Das Trinkgeld wird in die Höhe schiessen und vor Whispers kann man sich auch nicht mehr retten...

Aber abgesehen davon find ich diese Änderung nicht verkehrt, WoW ist im Moment sowieso nur auf Schnell Schnell, Ogogogo! Los Los ! getrimmt, ich hoffe es kommt dadurch wieder etwas mehr Ruhe in das Spiel. 

Als eingeschworener Magier geb ich allen anderen einen kleinen Tipp: Haltet Portalrunen bereit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So n Portal ist nämlich, wie viele denken, nicht umsonst.


----------



## Milivoje (28. September 2010)

Ich bin sehr amüsiert, dass sich Leute wirklich Gedanken darüber machen, dass sie ja nun zukünftig Zeit "verschwednden", um von A nach B zu kommen. Paradox. Man spielt WoW und macht sich Gedanken darüber, dass man Zeit verschwendet.... Andererseits, wo sind eigentlich die Leute, die sonst immer die Classic-Zeiten anpreisen?


----------



## Mondenkynd (28. September 2010)

Generell ne super Idee, dafür kannst du in Azeroth via Flugmount schneller in den Gebieten sein als mit dem Windreiter. Ich war eh nie der Dala- oder Shatsteher.


----------



## MayoAmok (28. September 2010)

Tjahaa. Kannste mal sehen. Auch der WOW Alltag muss straff durchorganisiert sein. 

Da darf keinesfalls auch nur eine Minute zuviel mit so unnützen Sachen verschwendet werden. 

Fliegen? Ich? Nein, das kostet zuviel Zeit.


Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage, wofür die Flugzeit denn sonst in WOW genutzt werden könnte?

Rumstehen in einer Hauptstadt?

Denn: Wer questet, muss nicht fliegen. Dank des neuen Questsystems wird man an die Hand genommen und am Schnürchen durch die Gebiete geführt. 

Wer in eine Instanz will, wird hingeportet und findet sich danach am alten Questort wieder. 

Wer Sachen zu verkaufen hat, findet sicher in jedem Örtchen mit Gasthaus in der Nähe einen passenden NPC oder Briefkasten für das AH-Zeuch.

Und der Besuch beim Lehrer alle paar Minuten lohnt sich auch nur für die ersten paar Level. Und dafür stehen Lehrer in den jeweiligen Startgebieten. Später macht man nur noch wenige Level am Tag, da kann man auch am Ende des Tages mal den Lehrer besuchen. Wenn man mal eine Fähigkeit später lernt, bricht einem kein zacken aus der Krone.


----------



## Varagon (28. September 2010)

Ich find es nervig... wie lange wird es dauern bis ich in Cataclysm alles gesehen habe und die kleinste Ecke von Azeroth kenne...

Dann dauert es wieder ewig in die Scherbenwelt zu kommen wenn ich davon ausgehe das ich in Dalaran sitze...
Erst Flugmount zum Hafen, dann Sturmwind weiter mit Flugmount zu den Dunklen Portal und dann wieder mit dem Flugmount nach Shattrath... nennt mich ruhig faul aber ich finde wenigstens das Portal nach Shattrath hätten sie lassen können.
Gut mein Main ist INgi und kann sich in die Scherbenwelt porten aber meine Twinks nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Gibt es das Portal zu HDZ in Dalaran noch?


----------



## MayoAmok (28. September 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Dann dauert es wieder ewig in die Scherbenwelt zu kommen wenn ich davon ausgehe das ich in Dalaran sitze...
> Erst Flugmount zum Hafen, dann Sturmwind weiter mit Flugmount zu den Dunklen Portal und dann wieder mit dem Flugmount nach Shattrath... nennt mich ruhig faul aber ich finde wenigstens das Portal nach Shattrath hätten sie lassen können.



Verabschhiede dich von Dalaran. 

Oder hattest du nach Erscheinen von WotLK auch noch deine Basis in Shattrat?

Dalaran wird, wie derzeit Shattrat ein zentraler Stützpunkt in einem Twink-Levelgebiet sein und nichtmehr die Hauptstadt, wo sich alle tummeln, die nicht grad ins AH müssen.


----------



## DerHutmacher (28. September 2010)

Finds ebenfalls sehr gut, auch wenn ich kein Mage bin ;D
Weg mit dem hier schon oft erwähnten "gogogo mach hin man!"
Hat die ganze Atmosphäre gestört, hoffe dass alles ein wenig entspannter abläuft so.
Zur not hätte man n überteuertes Wahl-Portal aufstellen können, im prinzip wie Mages, nur als NPC ;D pro Warp ~40g, falls man ausnahmsweise echt mal schnell irgendwo hinmuss, soll ja auch vorkommen


----------



## Varagon (28. September 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Verabschhiede dich von Dalaran.
> 
> Oder hattest du nach Erscheinen von WotLK auch noch deine Basis in Shattrat?
> 
> Dalaran wird, wie derzeit Shattrat ein zentraler Stützpunkt in einem Twink-Levelgebiet sein und nichtmehr die Hauptstadt, wo sich alle tummeln, die nicht grad ins AH müssen.




Ja ich persönlich finde Shattrath schöner als Dalaran (good old times *g) aber setze für Dalaran zb. Sturmwind unterm Strich kommt für mich mehr Flugzeit raus und was soll daran positiv sein das ich 2/3 meiner Zeit auf ein Flugmount sitze und eine Welt sehe die ich in- und auswendig kenne?

Ich fand das so gut wie es war...ich versteh schon warum sich Blizzard dafür entschieden hat aber was wird passieren? Genau das selbe wie der Wechsel von classic auf BC (alle hängen in shattrath rum), der wechsel von BC auf Wotlk alle hängen in Dalaran rum und mit Wotlk auf Cataclysm? Genau alle hängen wieder in SW oder OG rum also wird es immer Städte geben die weniger gut besucht sind als andere ob es da nun Portale gibt oder nicht...


Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine *fg


lg


----------



## Maddalena (28. September 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte Blizz dann im Gegenzug den Magiern irgendwas geben, um sich bettelnde Faulpelze vom Hals zu halten.
> Die werden unter dieser Änderung dann wohl am meisten leiden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hätte da eine gute Idee.... nehmt dem Magier einfach die Portalzauber weg und schon wird ihn keiner mehr damit belästigen.


----------



## MayoAmok (28. September 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Ja ich persönlich finde Shattrath schöner als Dalaran (good old times *g) aber setze für Dalaran zb. Sturmwind unterm Strich kommt für mich mehr Flugzeit raus und was soll daran positiv sein das ich 2/3 meiner Zeit auf ein Flugmount sitze und eine Welt sehe die ich in- und auswendig kenne?



Ich verstehe aber dann immernoch nicht, was du in einer Hauptstadt wichtiges zu erledigen haben wirst, wenn du beim Questen bist?

Was also unbedingt deine Anwesenheit dort erfordert. Ist es wirklich nur der Besuch beim Lehrer? Beim Questen ab 80? Da wirst du, wenn die aktuellen Zahlen stimmen, mit viel Glück am Tag 1 Level machen. Eher viel weniger. 

Also was willst du in der Hauptstadt, was nicht auch der Banktwink erledigen kann?

Und was hast du sooft in der Hauptstadt zu tun, dass du ständig hinfliegen musst, so dass das Flugzeit-Argument wirklich zum tragen kommt?


----------



## Derulu (28. September 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> ...



Ach? Bei der Allianz gibt's in den Hauptstädten bei den Magierlehrern also keine Portale bis fast vor das dunkle Portal? Wusste gar nicht, dass die Horde sooooo bevorteilt wird. Achja und man jetzt schon automatisch den Shattrath Flugpunkt wenn man den Flugreitmeister hinter dem Portal anspricht...Zeitverlust in etwa 2min...wenn überhaupt xD



MayoAmok schrieb:


> ....



Um dazu noch was hinzuzufügen: man lernt nur mehr neue Zauber beim Lehrer, die einzelnen Stufen, die du bisher lernen musstest, wachsen automatisch mit beim Leveln und man muss daher nur mehr extrem selten zum Klassenlehrer und wenn, wird man sogar vom System darauf hingewiesen, dass und welche Zauber man nun erlernen kann...


----------



## Famenio (28. September 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> BTT: Gibt es das Portal zu HDZ in Dalaran noch?


Ich glaube es wurde erwähnt, 
dass die Portale zu HDZ und Quel bleiben sollen.
Nur die anderen Stadtportale sollen weg kommen.

Wenn ich mal nichts zu tun hab,
einfach aufn Mage dann loggen 
und Portale anbieten.
Kohle kann man immer gebrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (28. September 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Das Ganze ist nur wieder eine Maßname zur Geldbeschaffung, nun muss man wieder länger Reisen, also ist man erst später mit dem Spiel durch.


Durch?! Aha. Selbst wenn Du das irgendwann mal schaffst (wie auch immer das in einem MMO gehen soll)... was ist so schlimm daran wenn es etwas länger dauert?! Du willst schnell "durch" sein und dann?! Machst Du hier oder in einem anderen Forum den 1.234.567ten Thread auf, wie laaaangweilig doch alles ist und dass es ja nix zu tun gibt. Ich versteh euch nicht... erst wird rumgeheult, dass doch in Classic alles sooo viel besser war und doch wieder so sein soll. Und wenn diesem Wunsch entsprochen wird, ist es plötzlich auch scheiße, weil es viel zu lange dauert. Alles verwöhnte Blagen hier!



Rolandos schrieb:


> Na gut es sieht immer mehr danach aus, das mir Cata nicht auf den Rechner kommt. Jo, WOW entwickelt sich immer mehr zur Spielergeldmelkmaschine.


Gut, ein Whiner weniger. Bravo und Glückwusch zu dieser Entscheidung!


----------



## Baki (28. September 2010)

Hmmm... die Änderung ist irgendwie ein zweischneidiges Schwert.
Einerseits recht praktisch und angenehm, weil man nicht mehr nach dem ersten Ladescreen 2 Sek. später den zweiten vor der Nase hat... andererseits wirds mit Twinks vielleicht 'etwas' umständlicher, aber sicher auch wieder bisschen gemütlicher... 
Ich wart am besten mal ab wie's wird... dank Fliegen in Azeroth sollt's ja nicht allzu schlimm werden.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (28. September 2010)

Milivoje schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr amüsiert, dass sich Leute wirklich Gedanken darüber machen, dass sie ja nun zukünftig Zeit "verschwednden", um von A nach B zu kommen. Paradox. Man spielt WoW und macht sich Gedanken darüber, dass man Zeit verschwendet.... Andererseits, wo sind eigentlich die Leute, die sonst immer die Classic-Zeiten anpreisen?



Klar, ist WoW Zeitverschwendung, aber es macht schon einen Unterschied ob man einige Queste oder Inis schneller erledigen kann weil man nicht tatenlos auf seinem Dingsbums durch die Gegend fliegt, oder man ein oder zwei Gamecards mehr oder weniger braucht. Mir sind weniger lieber dann kann ich mir ein anderes Spiel besorgen.


----------



## MayoAmok (28. September 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Klar, ist WoW Zeitverschwendung, aber es macht schon einen Unterschied ob man einige Queste oder Inis schneller erledigen kann weil man nicht tatenlos auf seinem Dingsbums durch die Gegend fliegt, oder man ein oder zwei Gamecards mehr oder weniger braucht. Mir sind weniger lieber dann kann ich mir ein anderes Spiel besorgen.



Das klingt so, als würdest du tatsächlich versuchen, WOW "durchzuspielen". Also zum Game Over Screen zu kommen. 

Und dann ein neues anzufangen.

Schonmal aufgefallen, dass das nicht geht?

Man kann nur, wenn einem das Spiel nichtmehr gefällt, damit aufhören. Wann das ist, entscheidet jeder für sich. Aber man kann es nicht durchspielen. 


Ansonsten kleine Rechnung: 

WOW Gamecard = 13 Euro pro Monat = Kein GameOver
Normales Singleplayerspiel (Pc oder Konsole) = 30-60 Euro (je nach Aktualität) GameOver nach 10-20 Stunden


----------



## Varagon (28. September 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Ich verstehe aber dann immernoch nicht, was du in einer Hauptstadt wichtiges zu erledigen haben wirst, wenn du beim Questen bist?



Ja und was mache ich ab 85? Richtig! In irgendeiner Hauptstadt auf den Instanzinvite warten warum sollte sich das mit cata ändern?




Derulu schrieb:


> Ach? Bei der Allianz gibt's in den Hauptstädten bei den Magierlehrern also keine Portale bis fast vor das dunkle Portal? Wusste gar nicht, dass die Horde sooooo bevorteilt wird. Achja und man jetzt schon automatisch den Shattrath Flugpunkt wenn man den Flugreitmeister hinter dem Portal anspricht...Zeitverlust in etwa 2min...wenn überhaupt xD



Und wo verbringst du denn deine Zeit wenn du dann lvl 85 bist? Bestimmt nicht in Goldhain. Ich glaube auch nicht das ich hier von Vor oder Nachteilen der Fraktionen gesprochen habe.
Du hast es anscheinend nicht verstanden. Reicht aber, Danke.



> Um dazu noch was hinzuzufügen: man lernt nur mehr neue Zauber beim Lehrer, die einzelnen Stufen, die du bisher lernen musstest, wachsen automatisch mit beim Leveln und man muss daher nur mehr extrem selten zum Klassenlehrer und wenn, wird man sogar vom System darauf hingewiesen, dass und welche Zauber man nun erlernen kann...



Das tut überhaupt nichts zur Sache. Ich habe auch keine Lust eine Diskussion mit jemanden zu führen, der zu allen Ja und Amen sagt.


lg


----------



## OnkelPle (28. September 2010)

Ich find's durchaus ok! Allerdings befürchte ich, das die Hauptstädte OG, SW und IF bald wieder ein übles lag haben werden... Siehe vor BC, siehe Dala jetzt gegen Abendzeit oder in den Ferien.


----------



## Splendid (28. September 2010)

Also ich find das nur eine logische Konsequenz, die Schlacht in Nordend ist beendet, Arthas ist besiegt, jetzt werden alle Truppen abgezogen um in Azeroth gegen die neue Bedrohung zu kämpfen.
Warum um alles in der Welt sollte man dann seinen Heimatort in Nordend/Dalaran haben? 

Das Addon ist noch nichtmal raus und Leute machen sich schon wieder darüber Gedanken, das sie eh bald schon jeden Stein 3mal umgedreht haben und ihnen dann noch zugemutet wird, wenn sie von A nach B wollen, dass sie dann selbständig nochmals darüber fliegen müssen. Früher war man, wenn man zu einem entlegenden Punkt wollte mal gut und gerne ne halbe Stunde unterwegs und die Leute hams auch überlebt, heute gibts Flugmounts und die Leute heulen rum, dass ihnen ihre wertvolle Zeit durch rumfliegen vergeudet wird.


----------



## Famenio (28. September 2010)

Mal kurz eine andere Frage:

Heißt das eigentlich auch, dass auf einen keine Kosten durch die automatische Fertigkeiten-LvL-Erhöhung mehr zukommen?
Weil momentan zahle ich beim Lehrer ja für jede Fertigkeit, auch wenn es nur die nächste Stufe ist.
Wenn ich die nächste Stufe beim lvln automatisch bekomme, muss ich ja auch nicht dafür zahlen oder?


----------



## syntaxsniffler (28. September 2010)

Finde die Änderung gut 

naja die mages werden profitieren âla 1 x portal nach dala 10g 
dafür werde ich meinen mage auch wieder öfters spielen


----------



## j0sh (28. September 2010)

hab ein 310er mount und bin pala, mich stört es nicht, bin auch so mehr als flott unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (28. September 2010)

Ich finde es absolut nicht gut.
Damals, als es noch keine Portalbahnhöfe a la Shattrath gab, sprich zu Classic, da hat man soetwas nicht vermisst. Nun wurde dies aber eingeführt undes sollte beibehalten bleiben. Es ist wie bei Hunden, haben sie nichts zu futtern, wollen sie es haben. Aber sie stellen keine Bedrohung dar. Haben sie das Futter aber schon und man versucht es ihnen weg zunehmen, dann können sie ausholen. Sprich in diesem Fall: Die Community wird ordentlich herummaulen. Verständlich. Ich bin auhc viel unterwegs in den Hauptstädten, wechsel diese sehr oft und ich hätte keine Lußt jedes mal überall hinzufliegen oder sonstiges. Das ist zeitverschwendung. Wenn jemand die Welt von Tag zu Tag sehen will - alles - sehen will, dann sollen die, die es so haben wollen doch tun, aber denen, die es sich nicht so wünschen, sollen gefälligst weiter die Portale benutzen dürfen.
Das in Dala, sowie Shat keine Klassenlehrer und Dummy´s stehen ist sowieso absolut dämlich.



syntaxsniffler schrieb:


> Finde die Änderung gut
> 
> naja die mages werden profitieren âla 1 x portal nach dala 10g
> dafür werde ich meinen mage auch wieder öfters spielen



Im Handelschannel sind sogar viele Bereit 50G zu zahlen, damit ein Magier ein Portal nach XY stellt.


----------



## Fremder123 (28. September 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Die Community *wird* ordentlich herummaulen.


Macht sie das nicht jetzt schon jeden Tag? Von 0 - 24 Uhr? Hier und im Spiel? Eigentlich immer und überall?



Splendid schrieb:


> Das Addon ist noch nichtmal raus und Leute machen sich schon wieder darüber Gedanken, das sie eh bald schon jeden Stein 3mal umgedreht haben und ihnen dann noch zugemutet wird, wenn sie von A nach B wollen, dass sie dann selbständig nochmals darüber fliegen müssen. Früher war man, wenn man zu einem entlegenden Punkt wollte mal gut und gerne ne halbe Stunde unterwegs und die Leute hams auch überlebt, heute gibts Flugmounts und die Leute heulen rum, dass ihnen ihre wertvolle Zeit durch rumfliegen vergeudet wird.


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## Bandit 1 (28. September 2010)

Dalaran und Shattrath "entschärfen" - finde ich gut.

Die Dailys werden eh woanders stattfinden als in Dalaran.

Ideal wäre es aber, wenn alle Hauptstädte eine Möglichkeit bieten würden schnell die eine
oder andere entfernte Insel zu erreichen. Denn das Anreisen per Greif/Schiff usw.war echt
nicht so der Bringer.
Vor allem, ich kann mich noch an einige Schiffspassagen erinnern in denen nach dem Ladebalken
*KEIN* Schiff unter mir war....

Aber der Idealfall wäre, das sich die Spieler auf die Hauptstädte verteilen könnten. Denn das gelagge
in Dala - DAS möchte ich nie wieder erleben.

Außerdem finde ich es besser, wenn Allianz und Horde wieder getrennt sind.


----------



## Versace83 (28. September 2010)

Ich finde es gut dass die Portale weg sind, so sehen die neuen Spieler mal etwas von der Welt. Hab zwar selbst erst mit TBC angefangen und kenne die angenehme Art in die alte Welt zu reisen aber ich finde es gut so, da sonst die Fraktionshauptstaedte tatsaechlich aussterben. Ich haette es aber anders geloest und zwar dass die Portale ab Stufe 78 nicht mehr nutzbar sind, also dann, wenn man wieder von Nordend nach Kalimdor/Oestliches Koenigreich zurueckkehrt. Und am besten auch noch den Dungeon Finder abschaffen... obwohl er eigentlich ne gute Neuerung war hat er auch seine Schattenseiten. Ich war letztens in der hero daily und wir sind gewiped (ja, hin und wieder passiert das auch noch, wenn sich der Tank ueberschaetzt) und da gab es echt einen Spieler der den Weg zu Ini nicht kannte und zehn Mal nachfragen musste wie er denn nun den Eingang findet... aber ich schweife ab! Portale weg... finde ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings waere ich dann schon dafuer dass sie ein paar zusaetliche Schiffe/Zeppeline kaufen, damit diese haeufiger fahren koennen und die Reisezeit verkuerzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (28. September 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Macht sie das nicht jetzt schon jeden Tag? Von 0 - 24 Uhr? Hier und im Spiel? Eigentlich immer und überall?



Öhm, nein? Ich sehe kaum Leute rummaulen.

Ich finde es ÄUSSERST amüsant. Wie hier die Meisten doch ernsthaft behaupten, sie würden diese Änderung willkommen heißen, aber ich bin mir zu 100% sicher: KEINER von euch hat seit TBC auf diese Portale verzichtet! Keiner von euch ist damals von Shat extra durchs schwarze Portal gegangen, durch die verwüsteten Lande geritten um dann von dort aus den Greifen nach IF zu nehmen! Aber hauptsache JETZT dafür sein. Wenn hier die Masse so stark dafür ist, warum habt ihr diese Funktion bisher benutzt? Niemand hat euch dazu gezwungen sie zu benutzen und selbst wenn die Portal noch aktiv bleiben würden, würdet ihr sie weiterhin benutzen OBWOHL ihr ja gegen diese seid. Ihr seid mir ein lustiges Völkchen.


----------



## Derulu (28. September 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Mal kurz eine andere Frage:
> 
> Heißt das eigentlich auch, dass auf einen keine Kosten durch die automatische Fertigkeiten-LvL-Erhöhung mehr zukommen?
> Weil momentan zahle ich beim Lehrer ja für jede Fertigkeit, auch wenn es nur die nächste Stufe ist.
> Wenn ich die nächste Stufe beim lvln automatisch bekomme, muss ich ja auch nicht dafür zahlen oder?



Schaut so aus...vll. werden ja die Kosten für die Zauber angehoben, wenn man sie zum ersten Mal erlernt?


----------



## schwarza (28. September 2010)

Ich bin mir sicher, daß es andere Möglichkeiten geben wird, schnell zu reisen. Sonst wäre der Magier mit seinen Portalen in Cata ziemlich beneidenswert und beliebt. 
Im 2er dann dauernd suche Magier für Port nach da und da und auf das Gespamme habe ich kein Bock und das wird Blizz dann auch sehr schnell merken.

Im Gildenerfolgssystem ist meines Wissens schon sowas geplant wie, ich hole alle Gildenmitglieder an einen Ort, sowas wirds dann sicherlich auch für Gruppen geben.
Zusätzlich werden Sie mehr Flugpunkte einbauen und genügend Portsteine und wahrscheinlich die Flugmounts der Reiserouten beschleunigen.

Im großen und ganzen finde ich die Änderung aber ok, vor allem will Blizz ja, daß die alte Welt wieder bevölkert wird und das kriegt man über solche kleine Änderungen ohne Probleme hin.
Positiv finde ich, daß dann alle Spieler und nicht nur die 80er in einer Stadt sind.
Negativ könnte die Latenz sein, da in Dala die Antwortzeiten gelegentlich mies sind.

Gut finde ich, daß Sie nicht eine weitere große Stadt aufbauen, wird dann auf Dauer doch etwas viel.
Schade wiederum finde ich, daß die Horde und Allies nicht in einer Stadt zusammen sind, sondern jetzt findet eine klare Trennung statt.

Wie mans nimmt, unterm Strich gute Änderung, aber mal abwarten wie das Reisen dann generft wird.


----------



## Vanisch (28. September 2010)

Ich finde es gut das die Portale entfernt werden. Ich vermisse auch die Reise zu den verschiedenen Dungeons, konnte man es neben bei noch mit ein bischen farmen verbinden und den eint oder anderen Wiedersacher umhauen um open pvp betreiben. Ich finde es gehört zum flair eines MMO dazu, davon ist leider viel verloren gegangen.


----------



## Derulu (28. September 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> ...



Öh, wo genau steht, dass ich das toll finde? Bisher hab ich nur die Meinung kundgetan, dass eigentlich kein Mensch mehr die Portale brauchen wird, mit dem Zeug was stattdessen eingeführt wird. Ich kann mich auch selber zitieren:



Derulu schrieb:


> Raideingänge haben Portsteine. Gilden können mit Cata ganze Schalchtzüge in Raidinstanzen porten. Lvl 1-60 kann man mit Cata angeblich durchspielen ohne jemals den eigenen Kontinent verlassen zu müssen. Man kann, wenn man es sich leisten will, ab Lvl 60 fliegen in der alten Welt. Instanzen betritt man mittels LfG-Tool-Port. Für die neuen Gebiete stehen zumindest in der Beta Portale in den Fraktionshauptstädten zur Verfügung. Es werden zweihunderdrölfzigtausend neue Flugpunkte eingebaut (praktisch alle 2 Meter einer). In den Hauptstädten gibt es ein Portal das praktisch direkt vor das dunkle Portal führt. Für Twinks und zum leveln stehen dann Klassenlehrer in den Kontinenthauptstädten Dalaran und Shattrath. Also erklär mir, wer zur Hölle noch Portale in andere Städte braucht.



und um noch hinzuzufügen: für Twinks werden dann Auktionatoren in Dalaran und Shattrath stehen und Zauber die man beim Lehrer erlernen muss werden auch weniger, weil nur mehr neue Zauber erlent werden müssen und n icht jede einzelne Stufe eines Zaubers...


----------



## Annovella (28. September 2010)

Vanisch schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut das die Portale entfernt werden. Ich vermisse auch die Reise zu den verschiedenen Dungeons, konnte man es neben bei noch mit ein bischen farmen verbinden und den eint oder anderen Wiedersacher umhauen um open pvp betreiben. Ich finde es gehört zum flair eines MMO dazu, davon ist leider viel verloren gegangen.



Du vermisst das Reisen, obwohl man es noch konnte. Du vermisst es, obwohl du es hättest machen können? Ohje.


----------



## MayoAmok (28. September 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> KEINER von euch hat seit TBC auf diese Portale verzichtet! Keiner von euch ist damals von Shat extra durchs schwarze Portal gegangen, durch die verwüsteten Lande geritten um dann von dort aus den Greifen nach IF zu nehmen!



Das lag sicher auch mit in der Tataache begründet, dass die Scherbenwelt schliesslich ein anderer Planet ist. Und wenn der Zugang schon über ein Portal erfolgt, warum sollte es dann diese Möglichkeit nicht auch in einem Stützpunkt geben?

Damals wurden die Folgen offenbar noch nicht durchdacht, dass Shattrat irgendwie zu einem Bahnhof mutiert ist. 

In Nordend wären die Portale eigentlich schon nichtmehr nötig gewesen. Alle Punkte konnte man per Schiff und Greifenmeister gut erreichen. Aber die Begründung mit der Magierstadt und den darin befindlichen Portalen (ist ja schliesslich eine Eigenart der Magier) lasse ich auch noch durchgehen. 

Mit dieser Änderung wird den Städten der Bahnhofcharakter genommen. Ist ja auch irgendwo schwer nachvollziehbar, das zwei aufs Blut verfeindete Fraktionen sich länger beieinander aufhalten, als unbedingt nötig. 

Man wird es in Zukunft nichtmehr nötig haben, sich dauerhaft in einer Stadt aufhalten zu müssen. Das ist zwar im Moment auch schon so, aber die Spieler mögen sich offenbar gern dieser Wartesaalatmosphäre hingeben.


----------



## Redday (28. September 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte Blizz dann im Gegenzug den Magiern irgendwas geben, um sich bettelnde Faulpelze vom Hals zu halten.
> Die werden unter dieser Änderung dann wohl am meisten leiden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo, so eine fake-portal funktion wäre nice.
wer besonders nervt, dem stellt man ein portal hin, das für ihn aussieht, als würde es zum gewünschten ort führen.
allerdings landet der gute dann z.b. in der gegnerischen hauptstadt.
da hätten mages schnell wieder ihre ruhe.


----------



## Idekoon (28. September 2010)

Find ich super! Zwar ist es parktisch Dalaran oder Shattrath als eine Art "Sprungpunkt" zu haben, jedoch halte ich das Entfernen der Portale für ein super Methode, um die alten Hauptstädte wieder zu neuem Leben zu erwecken!

lg


----------



## Mäuserich (28. September 2010)

Ich hatte es insgeheim schon immer befürchtet und jetzt isses Wirklichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sämtliche Methoden der Schnellreise habe ich immer sehr geschätzt, genau aus dem Grund habe ich auch einen Dalaran-Portring. Lange unterwegs sein ist einfach nur nervig und behindert meinen Spielfluss, von der Welt will ich in solchen Momenten gar nichts mitkriegen, ich will an mein Ziel! Von den ganzen Leuten die sich auf ne Fluglinie setzten und afk gehen mal ganz zu schweigen...

Wartezeit ist nichts anderes als verschwendete Zeit in der ich auch Spass haben könnte... Meine Meinung!

Und die Hauptstädte sind seit eh und je Ballungspunkt, nur verteilt es sich aktuell auf Dalaran + Og / Sw und später dann nur noch auf Og / Sw, wow was für eine lebendige Welt wenn alle in ihrem Städtchen rumgammeln...


----------



## Vanisch (28. September 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Du vermisst das Reisen, obwohl man es noch konnte. Du vermisst es, obwohl du es hättest machen können? Ohje.



^^ *schmunzel*


Sicher mache ich das noch, aber das flair der gruppensuche und zusammentreffen der gegnerischen fraktion vor inis mit scharmützeln usw. ist doch nicht mehr so gross wie es auch schon war. Natürlich finde ich es auch bequem über den d.finder in die inis geportet zu werden, dadurch geht aber viel verloren so in dem sinne:

( auf auf Kameraden, wir stürmen blutkessel, ach da übernimt jemand unseren Turm....  Das lassen wir uns nicht gefallen auf zur verteidigung!  Ahh das ja auch noch ein Erz zum abbauen auf dem weg)

Oder das gleiche in Nagrand oder Auchenei. 


Jetzt passiert das höchstens noch vor ICC wenn man auf den Raid wartet. Das Portal nimt einfach zu viel vom Spielgefühl weg meines empfinden nach.


Ich hoffe es wird sich in der hinsicht doch besser kommen als bis anhin verkündet wurde. Die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt ;p


----------



## MayoAmok (28. September 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Lange unterwegs sein ist einfach nur nervig und behindert meinen Spielfluss, von der Welt will ich in solchen Momenten gar nichts mitkriegen, ich will an mein Ziel!



Dank des Überarbeiteten Questsystems wird es nicht nötig sein, ständig die Position wechseln zu müssen, da man am Händchen durch die Gebiete geführt wird. 

Ich weiss auch nicht, was derzeit die Leute bewegt, dauernd herumreisen zu müssen, schnellstmöglich an jedem Ort der Welt ankommen zu müssen?

Das AH lass ich als Argument nicht gelten, Besuche beim Lehrer grad in höheren Leveln auch nicht.


----------



## Varagon (28. September 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Ich hatte es insgeheim schon immer befürchtet und jetzt isses Wirklichkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das kann ich mit reinem Gewissen unterzeichnen...Das sehe ich nämlich genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg


----------



## Littletall (28. September 2010)

Ich erinnere mich noch gut an Classic-Zeiten...und zwar, als ob man noch bei jedem Flugpunkt neu bezahlen und sich aufs Mount für den nächsten popligen Flugpunkt 50 Meter entfernt setzen musste. Das haben sie zum Glück schon in Classic geändert, dass man automatisch beim Überfliegen bezahlt.

Und das hat mir immer gut gefallen, da es eine perfekte AFK-Geh-Möglichkeit ist. Kurz Zeit, zur Toilette zu gehen, kurz Zeit, sich einen Tee aufzugießen, kurz Zeit mal fix die Wäsche aufzuhängen und wenn wirklich gar nix ansteht, hab ich immer ein Buch neben dem PC, in dem ich dann weiterlese, bis ich angekommen bin.

Natürlich habe ich die Portale benutzt. Aber hauptsächlich, um zum Klassentrainer und zum AH zu kommen. Befand ich mich mit dem Charakter näher an einer Schiffs/Zeppelin-Route, habe ich lieber die benutzt als durchs Portal zu gehen. Wenn dann in Shatt/Dala Klassentrainer und Auktionatoren rumstehen, gibt es keinen Grund mehr für mich, die Portale nutzen zu müssen. Wenn man mal außerhalb der Gebiete Scherbenwelt und Nordend was zu erledigen hat, geht man halt durch das Dunkle Portal oder nimmt das Schiff/den Zeppelin.

Ich muss zugeben, ich find das Dunkle Portal so cool, dass ich oft absichtlich hindurchgehe, anstatt mich einfach nach Shatt zu porten.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (28. September 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich noch gut an Classic-Zeiten...und zwar, als ob man noch bei jedem Flugpunkt neu bezahlen und sich aufs Mount für den nächsten popligen Flugpunkt 50 Meter entfernt setzen musste. Das haben sie zum Glück schon in Classic geändert, dass man automatisch beim Überfliegen bezahlt.
> 
> Und das hat mir immer gut gefallen, da es eine perfekte AFK-Geh-Möglichkeit ist. Kurz Zeit, zur Toilette zu gehen, kurz Zeit, sich einen Tee aufzugießen, kurz Zeit mal fix die Wäsche aufzuhängen und wenn wirklich gar nix ansteht, hab ich immer ein Buch neben dem PC, in dem ich dann weiterlese, bis ich angekommen bin.
> 
> ...



Sign. Das Dunkle Portal hat soviel Stil das ich es auch gerne benutze.
In meinen Augen ist die Atmo in WoW  nur an wenigen Punkten besser als beim durchschreiten des Dunklen Portals.

Vote4KeinePortaleInDala/Schatt

So Long...


----------



## Morfelpotz (28. September 2010)

> Als Mage hat man es gelernt, solche wisper zu ignorieren =)





> Führt nur dazu, dass die Magier wieder genervt werden.





> wen er nicht will - portale stellen - dann gibts keine




wasn mit euch los ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lieber helfe ich jedem, der im /2 nach nem Portal fragt und verdien mir noch nen bissl G dabei
als dümmlich in Dalaran oder sonst wo abzugammeln.


----------



## Ungodly (28. September 2010)

Super Entscheidung...

Die Spieler müssen endlich mal wieder ein wenig die Welt erkunden und durch die Kante laufen, reiten.

Ich fand es damals schon unmöglich Mounts ab 20 einzuführen. Was haben wir uns früher die Füße wundgelaufen bis Level 40.


In diesem Sinne



Back to the Roots


----------



## wardir (28. September 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Bis auf Darnassus und die Exodar wüßte ich auch nicht, welche Hauptstadt nicht innerhalb von 5 Minuten auf dem Land- (dann sogar Luft-)weg zu erreichen wäre



Dann beweg' Dich mal von Silitus nach IF innerhalb von 5 Minuten ohne Ruhestein oO 


Das einzigste was schnell geht ist IF <--> SW wegen der Untergrundbahn (die ich übrigens als eines der glungensten Transportmittel empfinde). Selbst Exodar --> Darnassus biste weitaus länger als 5 Minuten unterwegs. 

Wie denn das mit dem Fliegen aussieht wird man sehen; sicherlich wird es da und dort noch (fliegerisch) unüberwindbare Barrieren gehen - Ich glaube noch nicht dran das ich in Darnassus auf mein Flugmount steigen und bis IF durchfliegen kann. Evtl. geht dann Exodar -> Darnassus schnell. 

Naja, abwarten - Tee drinken und mal schaun was Blizz sich einfallen lässt wenn die Meisten LvL85 erreicht haben.


----------



## ScHneEroSe (28. September 2010)

wardir schrieb:


> Dann beweg' Dich mal von Silitus nach IF innerhalb von 5 Minuten ohne Ruhestein oO
> ...



wieso ohne ruhestein? den wirst du nach wie vor haben.
Jetzt nimmst du den ruhestein nach dala--> portal nach if. dauer etwa ne minute.

In Cata: Ruhestein nach sw --> Tiefenbahn oder fliegen. dauer etwa 2-3 minuten.
Das ist jedem zumutbar.

editandersrum dauerts natürlich länger... da ändern portale aber auch nichts.)

Der witz ist doch: es ändert sich quasi nichts, jede hordestadt ist von og aus in 2-4 minuten zu erreichen. man verliert im vergleich zu jetzt in jeden fall weniger als 4 minuten.
alle städte schnell erreichbar, mehr macht dala doch auch nicht.

Allianzler haben es ein klein wenig aufwendiger weil darnassus und exodar recht abgelegen sind, aber ebenfalls noch im rahmen einiger weniger minuten.


Von Stundenlangen reisen kann da irgendwie keine rede sein. ganz davon abgesehen das reisen in der alten(neuen) welt dank flugmounts abartig beschleunigt wird.


----------



## GAJR (28. September 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Nervig ohne Ende.
> 
> Wo sind die Juwe Dailies?
> Die Angeldailies?
> ...


Die Juwe-Dailies brauchst du doch eh in dem Levelbereich, in dem du auch in Nordend wärst. 
Angeldailies wird es auch in der alte Welt neue gebn.
Koch-Dailies vermutlich auch.

Fazit: Erst denken, dann schreiben.


----------



## MayoAmok (28. September 2010)

wardir schrieb:


> Das einzigste was schnell geht ist IF <--> SW wegen der Untergrundbahn (die ich übrigens als eines der glungensten Transportmittel empfinde).




Kleine Anekdote am Rande. Ursprünglich sollte die Tiefenbahn von Sturmwind nach Darnassus führen, deshalb fährt man auch durch eine Unterwasserwelt.


----------



## Vannala (28. September 2010)

GAJR schrieb:


> Die Juwe-Dailies brauchst du doch eh in dem Levelbereich, in dem du auch in Nordend wärst.
> Angeldailies wird es auch in der alte Welt neue gebn.
> Koch-Dailies vermutlich auch.
> 
> Fazit: Erst denken, dann schreiben.



Was?
Was redest du da?
Juwe Daylie hab ich zumindest angefangen zu machen im späten 70er level, das gibt eine Marke pro Tag.
3-6 Marken werden für Rezepte benötigt und davon gibt es unzählige. Meinst du etwa damit,dass man es schafft,alle Rezepte während man in Nordend auf 80 questet zu bekommen?
Falls ja , OMG WTF LOOOL ! Das musste sein ;D

Edith: Achja zum Thema.
 Für mich ist es ein Grund, Cata nicht zu holen.
Sowas seh ich als Frechhheit seitens Blizz an und es ist nur ein Vorwand um die Spieler einfach an längere Laufwege/Flugwege zu binden und sie damit länger ans Spiel zu binden. Sie wollten doch damals schon kaum die Mounts für lvl 40=100% und 20=100% geschweige denn zu classic überhaupt mounts einführen, nur auf heftige Proteste hin. Umso schneller der Spieler ist, umso schneller verliert er das Interesse an WoW.


----------



## Manaori (28. September 2010)

Vannala schrieb:


> Was?
> Was redest du da?
> Juwe Daylie hab ich zumindest angefangen zu machen im späten 70er level, das gibt eine Marke pro Tag.
> 3-6 Marken werden für Rezepte benötigt und davon gibt es unzählige. Meinst du etwa damit,dass man es schafft,alle Rezepte während man in Nordend auf 80 questet zu bekommen?
> Falls ja , OMG WTF LOOOL ! Das musste sein ;D



Hm... ich frage mich nur, wer mit Cata noch die Rezepte aus Nordend brauchen wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schließlich lernen die, die jetzt einen Juwe hochskillen, auch nicht die Rezepte, die man zum Beispiel auf der Insel von Quel Danas bekommt. Einfach, weils momentan auf 80 und halt bald auf 85 bessere Dinge gibt und das nicht mehr nötig ist. 
Nur Sammler oder Leute, die Wert auf "alte" Rezepte legen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, werden die Rezepte der letzten Erweiterung lernen, wenn die neuen doppelt so gut sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Demnach ist das, zumindest in meinen Augen, kein Argument.


----------



## Derulu (28. September 2010)

wardir schrieb:


> Dann beweg' Dich mal von Silitus nach IF innerhalb von 5 Minuten ohne Ruhestein oO
> 
> 
> Das einzigste was schnell geht ist IF <--> SW wegen der Untergrundbahn (die ich übrigens als eines der glungensten Transportmittel empfinde). Selbst Exodar --> Darnassus biste weitaus länger als 5 Minuten unterwegs.
> ...




Als Allianzspieler, mit der Rassenhauptstadt in den östlichen Königreichen musst du nach neuem Questdesign zum Questen jedenfalls nicht mehr nach Silithus, da man wie gesagt auf seinem Kontinent schön von 1-60 durchleveln kann, bist du Draenei oder Nachtelf kannst du angeblich in Kalimdor durchquesten bis 60, oder zumindest fast. 

Von IF nach Silithus kann ich dir sagen wie es schnell geht...Tiefenbahn nach SW, dort Portal nach Uldum und von dort mit Flugreitmeister oder Flugmount 2-3 Minuten nach Silithus. Umgekehrt allerdings kann ich es dir nicht sagen, hab keinen Allianzchar und auch sonst keine Ahnung..aber eigentlich müsstest du nicht mehr nach Silithus wie gesagt.


----------



## MayoAmok (28. September 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Hm... ich frage mich nur, wer mit Cata noch die Rezepte aus Nordend brauchen wird?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Könnte man schon fast weise nennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die meisten hängen eben noch am guten alten Nordend, dass sie dort nicht wegwollen. Sie wollen in Dalaran rumstehen, dort ihre Portale haben, und wer irgendwo hinwill muss, wenn man hier im Thread mal liest, immer über Nordend reisen.

Vielleicht erkennen die das ja dann, wenn sonst ausser ihnen keiner mehr da rumsteht. 

Man könnte ja meinen, das wären alles WotLK-Anfänger, denn die anderen haben ja so einen Ortswechsel schonmal mitgemacht und müssten es besser wissen....


----------



## Dreidan (28. September 2010)

Diese Idee ist mal total beknackt. Ich habe keinen Bock, jedesmal von Dalaran zum Fjord oder die Tundra zu gurken, gefühlte 10 Minuten auf ein Schiff zu warten um dann zum Auktionshaus zu kommen. Was wollen die bitte damit erreichen? Die Spieler im Endcontent frusten, na danke auch. Was spricht denn genau dafür, so etwas zu machen? Ich fände einfach eine Begründung angemessen.

Achja "Blizzard möchte nicht, dass Spieler die Städte Dalaran und Shattrat als eine Art "Portalbahnhof" verwenden..." ist keine Begründung. Die sollen mir mal erklären WARUM sie das nicht wollen. Stirbt Shattrath und Dalaran halt ganz aus, wollen sie das erreichen? EInfach nur albern.


----------



## MayoAmok (28. September 2010)

Und noch einer, der es nicht versteht.

Du wirst in Dalaran beim Leveln deiner 80er nichts mehr verloren haben. Nordend ist dann erledigt. Da kommste höchstens mit dem nächsten 68er Twink mal wieder vorbei, das wars dann auch schon. 


Du brauchst also weder mit dem Schiff, noch mit dem Zeppelin oder nem Luftballon von Dalaran zum Fjord und von dort aufs Schiff und von dort blabla......

Dein Betätigungsfeld befindet sich dann auf den alten Kontinenten. Dort gibt es bisher auch keine Portale, und man ist wirklich per Greif in kürzester Zeit in einer Stadt. 


Ausserdem möchte ich anmerken, dass Shattrat jetzt schon ausgestorben ist, selbst als Scherbenwelt-Twink kommt man da nicht vorbei, man reisst die Scherbe in 2 Tagen ab und verkrümelt sich in den kühlen Norden.


----------



## Lornorr (28. September 2010)

Shattrath ist auch jetzt schon ausgestorben :-)


----------



## Derulu (28. September 2010)

Dreidan schrieb:


> Diese Idee ist mal total beknackt. Ich habe keinen Bock, jedesmal von Dalaran zum Fjord oder die Tundra zu gurken, gefühlte 10 Minuten auf ein Schiff zu warten um dann zum Auktionshaus zu kommen. Was wollen die bitte damit erreichen? Die Spieler im Endcontent frusten, na danke auch. Was spricht denn genau dafür, so etwas zu machen? Ich fände einfach eine Begründung angemessen.
> 
> Achja "Blizzard möchte nicht, dass Spieler die Städte Dalaran und Shattrat als eine Art "Portalbahnhof" verwenden..." ist keine Begründung. Die sollen mir mal erklären WARUM sie das nicht wollen. Stirbt Shattrath und Dalaran halt ganz aus, wollen sie das erreichen? EInfach nur albern.



Öhm..liest du eigentlich was dir hier gepostet wird? Es wir KLASSENLEHRER und AUKTIONATOREN statt den Portalen geben und mit Cata steht doch eh kein Schwein mehr im Endcontentbereich von WotLk, da der neue Endconten sich in der neuen alten Welt abspielt oO also zieht das Argument schon gar nicht mehr. Und ja es ist ihnen egal ob Shattrath oder Dalaran ganz aussterben


Natürlich genieße ich es, problemlos durch die Welt zu porten, aber ich muss das nicht haben (und natürlich nutze ich es, solange es möglich ist, man sucht sich immer den Weg der geringsten Widerstands)


----------



## Orthrus (28. September 2010)

Schön 10 Seiten, nur welchen Vorteil es für den Spieler / das Game bringen soll, wenn ich von OG nach SM nicht das Portal in Dala benutze, steht auf keiner....

Ruhesteine Dala > Portal SM = 2x Ladescreen
Zeppelin UC > Port SM = 2x Ladescreen

Gesehen von der Welt = 2x nothing...


Mit untoten Grüssen....


----------



## Manaori (28. September 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> Schön 10 Seiten, nur welchen Vorteil es für den Spieler / das Game bringen soll, wenn ich von OG nach SM nicht das Portal in Dala benutze, steht auf keiner....
> 
> Ruhesteine Dala > Portal SM = 2x Ladescreen
> Zeppelin UC > Port SM = 2x Ladescreen
> ...



Ich wiederhole nochmal, was ich ein paar Posts zuvor geschrieben habe: 
Was willst du auf Level 85 im Cataclysmendcontent denn bitte in Dalaran??? Genau dasselbe, was du in WotLKZeiten in Shattrath machst... nämlich nichts! 
Leute, denkt doch mal ein bisschen weiter =)


----------



## Orthrus (28. September 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole nochmal, was ich ein paar Posts zuvor geschrieben habe:
> Was willst du auf Level 85 im Cataclysmendcontent denn bitte in Dalaran??? Genau dasselbe, was du in WotLKZeiten in Shattrath machst... nämlich nichts!
> Leute, denkt doch mal ein bisschen weiter =)



Bevor ich andere zum Denken auffordere, würd ichs mal mit Lesen versuchen....
Ob & was ich in Cata noch in Dalaran zu tun habe war gar nicht das Thema (auch wenn ich dann vermutlich, immer noch täglich Versuche den Brunhildar-Eisbären zu ergattern)
Im Post steht lediglich der Weg von Og nach Silbermond (als Beispiel) und die Frage welchen Vorteil es haben soll, auf die Portale zuverzichten....


Mit untoten Grüßen...


----------



## Manaori (28. September 2010)

Ob du jetzt aber von OG über Dalaran nach Silbermond gehst, oder aber den Zeppelin nach UC benutzt, das bleibt meiner Meinung nach ziemlich gleich. Außer, dass zweiteres in jedem Fall laggfreier geht... und länger dauerts auch nicht. *schulterzuck* 

Generell, Nordend hat zu Cataclysm nun mal ausgedient, genauso wie die Scherbenwelt zu WotLK. Und ehrlich.. ich bin froh, wenn ich keinen Fuß mehr nach Dala setzen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orthrus (28. September 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ob du jetzt aber von OG über Dalaran nach Silbermond gehst, oder aber den Zeppelin nach UC benutzt, das bleibt meiner Meinung nach ziemlich gleich. Außer, dass zweiteres in jedem Fall laggfreier geht... und länger dauerts auch nicht. *schulterzuck*
> 
> Generell, Nordend hat zu Cataclysm nun mal ausgedient, genauso wie die Scherbenwelt zu WotLK. Und ehrlich.. ich bin froh, wenn ich keinen Fuß mehr nach Dala setzen muss
> 
> ...



Merkwürdiges Zeitgefühl....
Da verteidige ich im günstigsten Fall schon Silbermond, während du noch auf den Zeppelin wartest...

Allerdings sagt mir dein Text auch, das du die Intention nicht verstanden hast (oder verstehen willst)
Es geht weder um Dalaran, noch ob Blizzard Portale will (da ändert eh kein Spieler etwas dran...)

Es ging darum aufzuzeigen, daß die Begründung mancher Befürworter "man sähe wieder mehr von der Welt" wenn man zum Transport unter anderem auch wieder Zeppeline benutzen muss, Dummfug ist...


Und nebenbei, die Welt sehe ich, wenn ich sie sehen will
und nicht wenn Blizzard irgendwelche Wahlmöglichkeiten aus dem Spiel entfernt...
Und nochmal ja ich habe meinen Teil gesehen, da ich es liebe zu Erkunden & zu Questen...

... aber eben wenn ich es will!


Mit untoten Grüßen...


----------



## Darkblood-666 (28. September 2010)

Ich weis es ist gemein.. Aber als Mage geht mir das sowas von am Hinterteil vorbei

Nagut meine Twinks müssen auch damit leben, allerdings seh ich da kein Problem da ja AH und alles auch in Dalaran verfügbar sein wird.


----------



## ScHneEroSe (28. September 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> Bevor ich andere zum Denken auffordere, würd ichs mal mit Lesen versuchen....
> Ob & was ich in Cata noch in Dalaran zu tun habe war gar nicht das Thema (auch wenn ich dann vermutlich, immer noch täglich Versuche den Brunhildar-Eisbären zu ergattern)
> Im Post steht lediglich der Weg von Og nach Silbermond (als Beispiel) und die Frage welchen Vorteil es haben soll, auf die Portale zuverzichten....
> 
> ...



Auf die Portale verzichten bringt weitesgehend keine änderung, das ist soweit richtig. Der ein oder andere Weg wird ein paar minütchen länger.
Ich vermute die Anderung ziehlt darauf ab Dalaran zu entvölkern. Blieben die Portale, dann bliebe Dalaran auch weiterhin der wichtigeste Knotenpunkt ingame, jeder hätte selbstverstädlich dort seinen Ruhestein.

Und das scheint, aus welchen Gründen auch immer so nicht gewollt.

edit: bevor du dich jetzt auf mich einschießt... ja, ich habe deine posts gelesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joschase (28. September 2010)

Geteilte Meinung, einerseits ok, aber auch nur weil man ja dann in Azeroth fliegen kann, andererseits n bisschen blöd für lowlvl twinks, naja vllt werden dann ja entlich mal die blöden ewigen flugrouten gekürzt was man ja schon lange machen wollte ._. nervt einfach ne viertel stunde aufm Greif zu sitzen wenn man z.B. von Winterspring nach tanaris oder so fliegt... Ladebildschirm zwischen und fertig


----------



## Nexilein (28. September 2010)

Joschase schrieb:


> Geteilte Meinung, einerseits ok, aber auch nur weil man ja dann in Azeroth fliegen kann, andererseits n bisschen blöd für lowlvl twinks
> [...]
> nervt einfach ne viertel stunde aufm Greif zu sitzen wenn man z.B. von Winterspring nach tanaris oder so fliegt... Ladebildschirm zwischen und fertig



Gerade für die Twinks finde ich es richtig. 
Sich mit Lvl 10 von irgendjemanden nach Shat oder Dalaran porten zu lassen und danach nur noch Portale zu benutzen muss wirklich nicht sein.
Es wurde genug getan um schnell vorwärts zu kommen: direktes Fliegen ohne Zwischenstops, früher Reiten, mit Lvl 40 schnelles Reiten, mit Lvl 60 das Flugmount, etc.
Und von Winterspring fliegt man auch selten nach Tanaris. Mit ein bisschen nachdenken kann man Reisewege extrem minimieren, und wer mit "Brain=on" spielt sollte dafür auch belohnt werden.
Außerdem wird die alte Welt sowieso überarbeitet, so dass man wohl noch seltener quer über den Kontinent geschickt wird...


----------



## Chillers (28. September 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Gerade für die Twinks finde ich es richtig.



Doch, sollte sein für jemanden, der alles kennt. Komisch - die wenigsten sagen, auch erst ab 40! sollte man reiten können.
Ich weiß nicht, wie ihr es macht, aber für mich waren die Portale einfach komfortabel. Und wurden auch genutzt.

Aber, da ich nicht genau weiß, wie es in cata ausschaut und ob sich das ganze Thema nicht selbst erledigt, bleibe ich Neutron. Oder Natrium.


----------



## laerning (28. September 2010)

Uh dass wird dann ein gespamme 
Sollten 'wa lieber mal nen Channel machen /Join Taxi
xDD
Blizzard sollte sich doch nochmal ein bisschen Gedanken machen wie sie das verfeinern könnten....


MfG lærning


----------



## SonneBlock (28. September 2010)

Bin ich der einzige der die Geldmasche daran sieht?

Ihr braucht durchaus Länger, teilweise erheblich länger.. um von A nach B zu kommen. Was geht dabei verloren? Spielzeit. Ihr müsst länger spielen um euren Erfolg zu erarbeiten.. die Idee ist garantiert auf Activison gewachsen, Drecksladen..

Würde ich das nicht so sehen fänd ich die Idee jedoch ziemlich gut.


----------



## sensêij1988 (28. September 2010)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Ich weis es ist gemein.. Aber als Mage geht mir das sowas von am Hinterteil vorbei
> 
> Nagut meine Twinks müssen auch damit leben, allerdings seh ich da kein Problem da ja AH und alles auch in Dalaran verfügbar sein wird.





AHin dala???





NÖ


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. September 2010)

Doch, Klassenlehrer u. Auktionshaus kommen nach Dalaran.


----------



## Chillers (28. September 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Doch, Klassenlehrer u. Auktionshaus kommen nach Dalaran.



danke. also wird man auch schmerzfrei nach Dala kommen. Bin ja kein spoilerfan.


----------



## Andryxa (28. September 2010)

Das portale entfallen ist schon Ok, aber Bizzard soll wenigstens vernunftige Reisemöglichkeiten erstellen ohne das man woe momentan zB erst durch die gangen Ruinen von Unterstadt laufen muss, das nervt.

zb für Horde soll man in allen Hauptstätten in der mitte die Zeppelinstation stellen von wo man in alle anderen Städte fliegen kann, wie zz OG - DF ohne Ladescreen.


----------



## Nexilein (28. September 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Doch, sollte sein für jemanden, der alles kennt. Komisch - die wenigsten sagen, auch erst ab 40! sollte man reiten können.



Mit Cata werden die wenigsten Leute schon alles kennen. Und wenn man den zweiten Char hochlevelt kommt man sowieso deutlich schneller voran; da braucht es keine Portale dafür.

Und:
Ja, man sollte erst ab 40 Reiten lernen können. Ursprünglich war es so designed, dass man große, laufintensive Gebiete wie Desolace oder Stranglethorn zu Fuß durchgequestet hat. Dadurch hat man sich gleich doppelt so sehr über das Mount gefreut. 



SonneBlock schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der die Geldmasche daran sieht?
> 
> Ihr braucht durchaus Länger, teilweise erheblich länger.. um von A nach B zu kommen. Was geht dabei verloren? Spielzeit. Ihr müsst länger spielen um euren Erfolg zu erarbeiten.. die Idee ist garantiert auf Activison gewachsen, Drecksladen..



Klar, das wird nur aus Geldgier gemacht. 
Jedes Kind weiß doch, dass ein MMORPG nur dann gut ist, wenn es außer Dungeons keine Inhalte bietet. 
Ich finde es sowieso total verwerflich, dass man den Dungeonfinder nicht gleich auf Lvl 1 benutzen kann. Es widert mich regelrecht an nach dem Intro irgendwo in einer großen, unbekannten Welt rumzustehen und von Ausrufezeichzen und andere Spielern belästigt zu werden.
Viel besser wäre es, wenn man nach dem Einloggen sofort ein Fullscreen Dungeonfinder Interface sehen würde. Idealer Weise sollte man das Interface natürlich auch nur benutzen um sich den Loot aus einer bestimmten Instanz auszusuchen.
Man wäre viel schneller mit WoW fertig, wenn man nicht ewig durch diese langen Instanzen laufen müsste...
aber so ist der Kapitalismus eben...


----------



## bloodstar (28. September 2010)

ich finds gut. die Faulheit mancher Spieler sollte man nicht unterstützen.

Schätzungsweise liegen eh 98% aller Ruhesteine in Dala


----------



## Chillers (28. September 2010)

bloodstar schrieb:


> ich finds gut. die Faulheit mancher Spieler sollte man nicht unterstützen.
> 
> Schätzungsweise liegen eh 98% aller Ruhesteine in Dala



zu Recht. Und ich bin froh, ab 20 reiten zu können. Immer noch.


----------



## SonneBlock (28. September 2010)

Du hast mit Absicht den letzten Teil meiner Quote weggelassen, Nexilein?
Klar, sonst gäbs ja nichts zu flamen.

Mir is der Kapitalismus eigentlich Latte, von der Moralischen Seite her find ichs aber scheisse. Das ist meine Meinung und aufgrund dieser kommst du mit Dungeonfinder? Wtf? Wo ist der Zusammenhang bitte?


----------



## Orthrus (28. September 2010)

SonneBlock schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der die Geldmasche daran sieht?
> 
> Ihr braucht durchaus Länger, teilweise erheblich länger.. um von A nach B zu kommen. Was geht dabei verloren? Spielzeit. Ihr müsst länger spielen um euren Erfolg zu erarbeiten.. die Idee ist garantiert auf Activison gewachsen, Drecksladen..
> 
> Würde ich das nicht so sehen fänd ich die Idee jedoch ziemlich gut.



Und überhaupt... ganz WoW wurde nur auf den Markt gebracht damit Blizzard damit Geld verdient.... soooo ein Skandal!!!!


Mit untoten Grüßen...


----------



## White_Sky (28. September 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Doch, Klassenlehrer u. Auktionshaus kommen nach Dalaran.



In Shattrath kommen auch Klassenlehrer und Auktionshaus.

Hoffentlich vergessen die den Archäologie-Lehrer nicht!^^


----------



## Chillers (28. September 2010)

SonneBlock schrieb:


> Du hast mit Absicht den letzten Teil meiner Quote weggelassen, Nexilein?
> Klar, sonst gäbs ja nichts zu flamen.
> 
> Mir is der Kapitalismus eigentlich Latte, von der Moralischen Seite her find ichs aber scheisse. Das ist meine Meinung und aufgrund dieser kommst du mit Dungeonfinder? Wtf? Wo ist der Zusammenhang bitte?



nex blödelt gerade.


----------



## Mief (28. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> http://www.mmo-champ...lysm-Epic-Stats
> 
> Das wichtigste (Neben dem Geifern auf die neuen Epics ntürlich): *Blizzard doesn't want you to use Shattrath and Dalaran as portal hubs anymore, the latest beta update removed all the portal to the cities and replaced them with class trainers.*


Hmm, das macht Epics endlich wieder wertvoller, wenn man blinkend und leuchtend auf den Zeppelin wartet, während man von niedrigstufigen Spielern bestaunt wird.


----------



## Derulu (29. September 2010)

SonneBlock schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der die Geldmasche daran sieht?
> 
> Ihr braucht durchaus Länger, teilweise erheblich länger.. um von A nach B zu kommen. Was geht dabei verloren? Spielzeit. Ihr müsst länger spielen um euren Erfolg zu erarbeiten.. die Idee ist garantiert auf Activison gewachsen, Drecksladen..
> 
> Würde ich das nicht so sehen fänd ich die Idee jedoch ziemlich gut.



Man kann auch unter Verfolgungswahn leiden. Darum baut Blizzard ja jetzt auch in jedes noch so kleine Questnest einen Flugpunkt, in die Hauptstädte Portale in die neuen Gebiete, einen Dungeonfinder, eines "Schlachtzug beschwören" Zauber, ein Questdesign das dich Schritt für Schritt an die Hand nimmt und dich so von Questhub zu Questhub führt, eine Welt in der du nicht einmal mehr den Kontinent verlassen musst um auf Lvl 60 zu kommen, ein...damit wir alle LÄNGER spielen müssen und die halbe Zeit verreiten.


----------



## Seneij (29. September 2010)

Ich finde es Mist. ich arbeite dummerweise bis 18-19 Uhr. Abends kann ich dann mal 3 Stunden zocken und davon soll ich jetzt noch 45 min rumfliegen ?
Spitze, könnte mir nichts besseres vorstellen...


----------



## Derulu (29. September 2010)

Seneij schrieb:


> Ich finde es Mist. ich arbeite dummerweise bis 18-19 Uhr. Abends kann ich dann mal 3 Stunden zocken und davon soll ich jetzt noch 45 min rumfliegen ?
> Spitze, könnte mir nichts besseres vorstellen...



Wohin fleigst du 45min oO...dein Flugmount ist schneller als der Flugreitmeister...und von einem Ende des Kontinents zum anderen brauchst du eigentlich auch nicht zu reisen. Und mit Cata kommen wohl Portale in die Fraktionshauptstädte die dich in die neuen Zonen führen...willst du nun zB von OG nach Silithus, welches ja am anderen Ende des Kontinents liegt, gehst du durch das Portal das dich nach Uldum führt (das liegt unterhalb, also südlich von Tanaris) schwingst dich dort auf dein Flugmount und bist in nicht mal 2 Minuten bei den Ruinen.


----------



## Seneij (29. September 2010)

Ok so gesehen ist ok, aber aus Dalaran zurück nach IF nur über Schiff.... das dauert entsprechend. Und klar 45 min war etwas überspitzt, aber 2 min sind es auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (29. September 2010)

Seneij schrieb:


> Ok so gesehen ist ok, aber aus Dalaran zurück nach IF nur über Schiff.... das dauert entsprechend. Und klar 45 min war etwas überspitzt, aber 2 min sind es auch nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du musst mit 85 doch nicht mehr nach Dalaran...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..und für die Twinks die sich noch dort tummeln bekommt Dalaran Klassenlehrer und Auktionatoren, also eigentlich alles das, was die Gründe sind jetzt immer in die Hauptstädte zurückzukehren


----------



## Seneij (29. September 2010)

Eine Diskussion, die zu nichts führt... Ich kann dich nicht überzeugen und du mich nicht. 
Nach wie vor fand ich die Portale nützlich. Vielleicht kommen sie ja wieder, wenn die meisten 85 sind.


----------



## Flakk-Antonidas (29. September 2010)

nur wenn die alles wofür man in die alten Hauptstädten musste auch nach Shat und Dala verlegen können Sie von mir aus die Portale abschaffen, aber wenn es Sinn war auch die alten Städte wiederzubeleben, dann ging der Schuss nach hinten los, denn dort wird dann bald nix mehr los sein.


----------



## Derulu (29. September 2010)

Flakk-Antonidas schrieb:


> nur wenn die alles wofür man in die alten Hauptstädten musste auch nach Shat und Dala verlegen können Sie von mir aus die Portale abschaffen, aber wenn es Sinn war auch die alten Städte wiederzubeleben, dann ging der Schuss nach hinten los, denn dort wird dann bald nix mehr los sein.



Öh... warum?
Wer treibt sich denn dann noch in Shattrath oder Dalaran rum? Charaktere von 58-68 bzw 68-80..alle anderen und das werden nach 1-2 Moanten 75% sein, haben in diesen Städten nichts mehr zu tun und sind in den Fraktionshauptstädten SW und OG zu finden, so wie mit 70 in Shattrath und 80 in Dalaran...und die Fraktionshaupstädte zu beleben ist das Ziel, das damit also erfüllt wäre. Würde es allerdings die Portale weiterhin geben, würden sich die meisten zumindest weiterhin in dalaran aufhalten, weil man durch die portal schwuppdiwupp überall innerhalb von Sekunden hinkommt wo man hin wollen würde, wenn man mal nicht in Instanzen unterwegs ist


----------



## Werfloh (29. September 2010)

Flakk-Antonidas schrieb:


> nur wenn die alles wofür man in die alten Hauptstädten musste auch nach Shat und Dala verlegen können Sie von mir aus die Portale abschaffen, aber wenn es Sinn war auch die alten Städte wiederzubeleben, dann ging der Schuss nach hinten los, denn dort wird dann bald nix mehr los sein.



Hm irgendwie dreht sich die Diskussion im Kreis :/ 

Klar wird in den alten Städten wieder was los sein, da sie in Kalimdor und dem Östl. Königreich liegen, welche ja die Hauptgebiete der neuen Erweiterung sind. Dala und Shatt werden dann nur noch zum Lvln gebraucht. Danach sind sie Latte und selbst wenn Dala abstürzen würde, würde das einem 80+ Char am A.... vorbei gehen, da er Nordend hinter sich gelassen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich störts auch nicht unbedingt. Da die Hauptstädte ja eh alle vernetzt sind. Ist alles nur eine Sache der Gewöhnheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es gibts früher oder später bestimmt wieder irgendwelche tollen Portgegenstände die das Ganze dann auch wieder relativieren. 

Soviel von mir dazu.

PS: Dala könnte ein schöner Rückzugsort fürs Rp werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (29. September 2010)

Seneij schrieb:


> Eine Diskussion, die zu nichts führt... Ich kann dich nicht überzeugen und du mich nicht.
> Nach wie vor fand ich die Portale nützlich. Vielleicht kommen sie ja wieder, wenn die meisten 85 sind.



Ich will dich gar nicht überzeugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich seh das nur so. Dass mir aus Bequemlichkeit die Portale fehlen werden ist auch klar, allerdings hoffe ich, dass sie zumindest adäquaten Ersatz bekommen, so dass ich nicht mehr auf die Portale angewiesen bin um vor allem bequem meine Twinks zu leveln (also wenn ich zB nicht mehr von Kontinent A nach Kontinent B geschickt werde sondern nur von Punkt A nach Punkt B alles in Land C gelegen, bevor ich nach PUnkt D muss, das in Land E liegt


----------



## Flakk-Antonidas (29. September 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Öh... warum?
> Wer treibt sich denn dann noch in Shattrath oder Dalaran rum? Charaktere von 58-68 bzw 68-80..alle anderen und das werden nach 1-2 Moanten 75% sein, haben in diesen Städten nichts mehr zu tun und sind in den Fraktionshauptstädten SW und OG zu finden, so wie mit 70 in Shattrath und 80 in Dalaran...und die Fraktionshaupstädte zu beleben ist das Ziel, das damit also erfüllt wäre. Würde es allerdings die Portale weiterhin geben, würden sich die meisten zumindest weiterhin in dalaran aufhalten, weil man durch die portal schwuppdiwupp überall innerhalb von Sekunden hinkommt wo man hin wollen würde, wenn man mal nicht in Instanzen unterwegs ist



hab jetzt leider nicht jeden Fitzel mitbekommen, der in Cata neu ist, daher verstehe ich auch nicht ganz wieso sich Chars über 80 in den Fraktionshauptstädten aufhalten sollen? Es wird doch bestimmt wieder ein Shat oder Dala geben (oder etwa nicht?) und dann wird man da abhängen und wenn es da keine Portale gibt ... ich habe keine große Lust auf's Reisen auf Schiffen oder Zeppelinen, oder ne halbe Stunde quer von der Tundra bis zur Bucht zu fliegen ... bäh. Gut das ich auch Mages gelevelt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (29. September 2010)

Flakk-Antonidas schrieb:


> hab jetzt leider nicht jeden Fitzel mitbekommen, der in Cata neu ist, daher verstehe ich auch nicht ganz wieso sich Chars über 80 in den Fraktionshauptstädten aufhalten sollen? Es wird doch bestimmt wieder ein Shat oder Dala geben (oder etwa nicht?) und dann wird man da abhängen und wenn es da keine Portale gibt ... ich habe keine große Lust auf's Reisen auf Schiffen oder Zeppelinen, oder ne halbe Stunde quer von der Tundra bis zur Bucht zu fliegen ... bäh. Gut das ich auch Mages gelevelt habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein eine neue Hauptstadt wie es Shattrath oder Dalaran waren, wird es mit Cataclysm nicht geben. Nur die Hauptstädte der alten Welt...da der Konflikt zwischen Horde und Allianz wieder heftiger wird, ist es auch ganz gut, keine neutrale Stadt in der man dauerhaft abhängt anzubiete, wäre irgendwie ein seltsames Gefühl


----------



## Shac (29. September 2010)

WedeNoz schrieb:


> teils gut - wenn man genug zeit hat
> teils schlecht - wenn einem die zeit fehlt
> ein beispiel dazu: man befindet sich in einer raidkativen gilde, die meisten raids starten gegen ~19 uhr
> nun ist man arbeiten bis 18 uhr z.b, bis man zu hause ist, schnell n toast in toaster geschmissen hat und der rechner an ist ist es auch schon 18:30, wenn nicht sogar 18:45 oder später.
> ...



Ganz ehrlich gesagt hab ich keinen Schimmer was du willst. Für gewöhnlich steht man dann in SW/OG und co und nicht mehr in Dalaran und da hat man alles beisammen und es gibt dort(und das sollten den anderen die sich darüber beschweren auch klar sein) in SW/OG Portale nach Tiefenheim und co und von dort kommt man in jede Ecke der Welt. Dazu gibt es die Portsteine vor den Instanzen und Flugpunkte wird es wie Sand am Meer geben. Dazu die 280%/310% Mounts mit denen man ratz fatz rumfliegen kann.

WoW wird endlich mal wieder en Rollenspiel und kein fast-Action-Adventure mehr. Das wird der Atmospähre sehr gut tun.


----------



## xerkxes (29. September 2010)

Seneij schrieb:


> Ok so gesehen ist ok, aber aus Dalaran zurück nach IF nur über Schiff.... das dauert entsprechend. Und klar 45 min war etwas überspitzt, aber 2 min sind es auch nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zeit um vielleicht die Questtexte zu lesen.


----------



## Hamburgperle (29. September 2010)

Eine Scheiss Idee vom Schneesturm ... 

Versucht doch mal von UC nach BB zu kommen .. man fliegt ca. 20 min über den ganzen Kontinent. Solche Flüge werden jetzt noch öfters fällig sein, was soll daran bitte gut sein? Und die dussligen Vorschläge, das Land zu Fuß zu erkunden wäre doch so toll, wer möchte denn bitte 1 h laufen, wenn er sich in 5 Sek porten kann? Und vor allem jedes mal wieder? Net einmal zum Erkunden, sondern gezwungener Maßen täglich ... bei solchen Vorschlägen fehlen mir echt die Worte.

Wann habt ihr denn das letzte Mal ne Stunde zu Fuß mit zwei Taschen in der Hand vom ALDI Eurer Wohngebiet erkundet, wenn Ihr die Möglichkeit habt zu mit nem Auto zu fahren? 

So long

und PS auf das Zeppelin von OG nach Nordend wartet man manchmal alleine schon 10 min ...


----------



## Hamburgperle (29. September 2010)

Shac schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich gesagt hab ich keinen Schimmer ... (_hier hättest Du aufhören sollen ;-_) ... was du willst. Für gewöhnlich steht man dann in SW/OG und co und nicht mehr in Dalaran und da hat man alles beisammen und es gibt dort(und das sollten den anderen die sich darüber beschweren auch klar sein) in SW/OG Portale nach Tiefenheim und co und von dort kommt man in jede Ecke der Welt. Dazu gibt es die Portsteine vor den Instanzen und Flugpunkte wird es wie Sand am Meer geben. Dazu die 280%/310% Mounts mit denen man ratz fatz rumfliegen kann.
> 
> WoW wird endlich mal wieder en Rollenspiel und kein fast-Action-Adventure mehr. Das wird der Atmospähre sehr gut tun.



Was hat dummes Warten am Zeppelin mit Rollenspiel zu tun ... weil du dann deine /umarmen- Makros spammen kannst? 
Das ist doch eher wie Warten morgens an der vollen Bushaltestelle, es regnet, alles drängen sich in dem Häuschen, Dein Nachbar stinkt nach Fusel vom Vortag und einem Hauch Zwiebel und nen Typ hinter dir hat gerade einen fahren lassen ... es ist 6 Uhr und Dein Tag beginnt mit einem Lächeln ....


----------



## MayoAmok (29. September 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Versucht doch mal von UC nach BB zu kommen .. man fliegt ca. 20 min über den ganzen Kontinent. Solche Flüge werden jetzt noch öfters fällig sein, was soll daran bitte gut sein?



Verstehe ich nicht.

Warum solltest du ab Cataclysm gezwungen sein, öfter als bisher von UC nach BB zu reisen?

Warum sollte man das überhaupt oft tun wollen?


----------



## Potpotom (29. September 2010)

Ist mir persönlich völlig Wumpe... solange die Postversendezeit innerhalb eines Accounts so kurz bleibt wie sie ist.


----------



## Amraam (29. September 2010)

mir ist es ansich egal.

In den "alten" hauptstäten gibts flug-meister, wohin man jederzeit alles mit nem greifen besuchen kann.

ok, der greif ist etwas langsamer als ein ladescreen, aber...

das einzige was m.e. sinvoll währe, das die greifen nochmal mehr speed bekommen.


mehr speed, als ein mount hat.

Weite-Reisen -> flugmeister -> bis in die nähe des ziels -> eigenes mount -> hinfliegen....


----------



## Sorzzara (29. September 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Versucht doch mal von UC nach BB zu kommen .. man fliegt ca. 20 min über den ganzen Kontinent. Solche Flüge werden jetzt noch öfters fällig sein, was soll daran bitte gut sein?.



Gegenfrage, was ist daran schlecht? Geht es in diesem Spiel darum die gut designte Onlinewelt zu geniessen oder so schnell es nur irgend geht seine ToDoListe Abzuarbeiten?



Amraam schrieb:


> das einzige was m.e. sinvoll währe, das die greifen nochmal mehr speed bekommen.



this is SO true!

Ich finds schon länger lächerlich, dass man mit dem Epicflugmount schneller ist, als mit dem Greifen.

Was mir persönlich gefallen würde, wären mehr wirkliche Travels ohne Ladesceen über grosse Distanzen...das Luftschiff von OG nach TB u genau zu sein. Das Ding ist der HAMMER! Unterwegs kann man jederzeit aussteigen (So komm ich mit Twinks billig zum XR Flugounkt =) =


----------



## Bobtronic2 (29. September 2010)

Es ist Doch meine bzw die der Spieler Wo man Rummgammeln will,nur werde ich ja jetzt Gezwungen/Genötigt wo ich mich aufzuhalten habe und das nimmt mir meine Entscheidungsfreiheit^^ Ich habe keine Lust auf Og nur muss ich da bald Bleiben oder Durch die Weltgeschichte Fliegen wenn ich jemanden mal was herstellen/Sehen/Helfen Möchte(Jaja gibt ja magier und Briefkästen nur ist das mein Bier was ich Tue)


----------



## Sorzzara (29. September 2010)

Bobtronic, und wie ist das jetzt anders? Wenn ich in OG nen Juwe suche, krieg ich auch jedesmal zu hören dass ich nach Dala kommen soll ^^


----------



## Wizzle (29. September 2010)

Ich werde die Portale nicht wirklich vermissen, ich chill sowieso ganz gern in Stormwind. Ich spiel eigentlich nur 1kwinter in Nordend oder sammel jedene mänge saronit und bomb das AH damit zu ( ja ich sehe in Worgen und Goblins dollerzeichen) sonst bleinbe ich in der alten Welt Nach einer Winterfetzte flieg ich sowieso lieber nach Valgarde und fahr mit dem Boot zurück, wwas aber allein an Laggerlan liegt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Oktober 2010)

Wie schön man hier die WotLK-Mentalität ablesen kann. Am liebsten wäre es den meisten wohl so:

- per Port in jede Instanz
- per Port in jede Hauptstadt
- per Port in Farmgebiete für Sammelberufe
- per Port zu jedem Questziel und zum Questgeber zurück

Aber das Flugmount braucht man ja immer noch, um Posen zu können. Zwar nicht mehr in Dalaran auf dem Brunnen, aber da gibts sicher neue Spots dafür.

Aber im selben Atemzug Classic zurückfordern, weil das so viel geiler war.

Lachhaft, mehr nicht.


----------



## Andryxa (1. Oktober 2010)

Aaalso..eine gute Alternative wäre

 - man kann von jeder Hauptstadt aus die andere erreichen, sei es ein Zeppelin oder die Metro, aber schneller als mit einem Flugmont

 - Dungeonbbrowser stellt zwar eine gruppe zusammen aber man muss schon zum Dungon selber reisen




mal schauen was Blizzard da macht.


----------



## Nightred - Die Aldor (2. Oktober 2010)

Wenn jetzt noch Flugmounts, Bodenmounts und der Renn-Modus entfernt werden, bin ich glücklich!


----------



## KickX (4. Oktober 2010)

rechts vor links nich vergessen.


----------



## Jackie251 (4. Oktober 2010)

mag ja sein das es den Rollenspiel Welt Aspekt erhöht, es ist aber nicht ansatzweise Zeitgemäß!
Die leute wollen mit ihrem Char vorankommen und nicht am Rechner sitzend und Kurskorrekturen für mounts eingeben.

Ich konnte mir schon 2005 beim release nicht vorstellen das jemand 2005 so weichbirnig wäre und ernsthaft 1h Cooldown auf den Port an einen wählbaren Ort zu machen. Für mich wäre logisch gewesen:
- ohne Cooldown zu einen Wählbaren ort
oder
- 1h Cooldown, jeder bekannte Ort ist wählbar
daher hatte ich dann im ersten Tag lange das menü gesucht wo man das Ziel für den Ruhestein auswählt....


und wieso fliegen greifen eigentlich mehrere Punkte automatisch ab? Lasst man Classic system wieder einführen: man kann nur zwischen 2 Punkten fliegen.
Dazu wäre Reiten ab 40, Raids mit 2h Trash kloppen bevor man einen Boss sieht und bitte nur 1 Friedhof je Gebiet!


----------



## StrangeInside (4. Oktober 2010)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> und wieso fliegen greifen eigentlich mehrere Punkte automatisch ab? Lasst man Classic system wieder einführen: man kann nur zwischen 2 Punkten fliegen.
> Dazu wäre Reiten ab 40, Raids mit 2h Trash kloppen bevor man einen Boss sieht und bitte nur 1 Friedhof je Gebiet!




Du hast vergessen episches Reiten ab lvl 60 und mit kosten zu versehen bei denen man erstmal ewig sparen muss. war doch immer herrlich vom Ödland aus nach MC zu reisen und gute 50% hatten noch das lvl 40er Mount.


----------



## Jackie251 (4. Oktober 2010)

StrangeInside schrieb:


> Du hast vergessen episches Reiten ab lvl 60 und mit kosten zu versehen bei denen man erstmal ewig sparen muss. war doch immer herrlich vom Ödland aus nach MC zu reisen und gute 50% hatten noch das lvl 40er Mount.




genau!
ich sehe aktuell noch zuviel kompfort beim fliegen. damit wäre grober kurs + autolaufen + afk möglich.
also blizz hier sollte noch ein minispiel her, das einen in unregemäßigen abständen abwirft wenn man nicht 3 tasten in der richtigen reihenfolge drück.
zudem sollten reittiere ermüden und dann nur noch mit 50% geschwindigkeit laufen.

ach ja und man muss regelmäßig einen Fluss als Tränke anlaufen.

das sollte dann ausreichen spielspaß zerstören um wieder 5 mio Spieler zu haben ;-)


----------



## Leviathan666 (5. Oktober 2010)

Ja Hexerportal auf jeden Fall noch entfernen und die blöden Portalsteine.
Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber ich bin einer derjenigen die IMMER zuerst in der Instanz sind um dann die faulen Säcke zu porten.
Selbst wenn man arbeitet kann man sich vor dem Ausloggen Flasks besorgen und dort hinstellen wo es das nächste Mal weiter geht (zum Beispiel vor der entsprechenden Raidinstanz).


----------



## sensêij1988 (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich begrüsse das entfernen der Portale.

Ist immer lustig auf dem Beta Server zulesen wie manche Verzweifelt versuchen den Weg nach OG/SW zufinden.

Portale in die neuen Gebite hat man.

Und wenn man dochmal irgendwo hin muss soll man Gottverdammt mal sein Ar... bewegen.

Für was sonst wurden zig neue FP eingeführt oder das Fliegen in der Alten Welt?

Bestimmt nicht damit man weiter in Dala sich den Allerwertesten Breit sitzt.


----------



## Cribmaster (5. Oktober 2010)

*klassischer Fall von Doppelpost


----------



## Cribmaster (5. Oktober 2010)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> genau!
> ich sehe aktuell noch zuviel kompfort beim fliegen. damit wäre grober kurs + autolaufen + afk möglich.
> also blizz hier sollte noch ein minispiel her, das einen in unregemäßigen abständen abwirft wenn man nicht 3 tasten in der richtigen reihenfolge drück.
> zudem sollten reittiere ermüden und dann nur noch mit 50% geschwindigkeit laufen.
> ...




Oh mein Gott! bitte lösch deinen Post bevor ein Blizzard Mitarbeiter das liest... Ich ahne furchtbares xD


----------



## Sorzzara (5. Oktober 2010)

Mir ist noch ein Grund eingefallen, warum es gut ist dass die Portale weg sind:

Blizzard zwingt uns auf diese Weise, unsere Fraktionshauptstädte wieder als solche zu sehen und zu verwenden ... Wir erleben eine Welt in der Horde und Allianz miteinander im Krieg liegen, und 90% aller Helden der Fraktionen stehen in einer neutralen Stadt rum.


----------



## RedShirt (5. Oktober 2010)

Was ihr wieder denkt.

Dalaran kostet unglaublich viel Serverlast, wenn alle drinstehn.

Auf OG + SW aufgeteilt wird ein Ort gleich weit weniger belastet.
Und da wieder Reisewege existieren, sind dann noch ein paar % am Flug/Reittier.

--> besser aufgeteilte Ressourcen.

Dala-lags gehören der Vergangenheit an  und evtl spart man Hardware.

Think simple.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich sehe meinen Post immer mehr bestätigt.


----------



## Tarnor (25. November 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht.
> 
> Warum solltest du ab Cataclysm gezwungen sein, öfter als bisher von UC nach BB zu reisen?
> 
> Warum sollte man das überhaupt oft tun wollen?



Vielleicht um Erfolge zu machen. Oder Arenaquest. Oder er mag einfach die schöne Bucht und die niedlichen kleinen Goblins.

Ich hab mir mal ausgerechnet wieviel Zeit mich der Blödsinn auf meiner kleinen daily-Runde, bei der ich zum Argentumturnier und den Netherschwingen will, kostet:
die Zeiten sind natürlich nur sehr ungenaue ca-Angaben

Vor dem Patch:
von Dala per Flugmount zum Argentumturnier 5 min
vom Argentumturnier per Flugmount nach Dala 5 min
Portal nach Shattrath, per Flugmount auf die Netherscherbe 15 min
per Ruhestein zurück nach Dala



Nach dem Patch:
von Dala per Flugmount zum Argentumturnier 5 min
vom Argentumturnier per Flugmount15 min
von per Schiff nach SW 5 min
von SW per Portal in die verwüsteten Lande, per Mount zum Portal 5 min
vom Portal per Flugmount auf die Netherscherbe 10 min
per Ruhestein zurück nach Dala

Das sind dann locker mal 20 min mehr als vorher - bei zwei Zielen, rechnet das mal mit z.B. 5 Zielen aus. Oder nehmt doch nur mal den Pilgerfreuden-Erfolg bei dem man dauernd zwischen IF, SW und darnassus pendelt, dafür brauchst jetzt ja nen halben tag. Kann es sein, dass Blizz will, dass nur noch Arbeitslose und Rentner WOW zocken - die haben ja den ganzen Tag Zeit um sinnlos durch die Gegend zu eiern. Blizz hat schon oft sehr fragwürdige Änderungen geracht, aber das ist einfach das dämlichste überhaupt, ich will in meiner eh knappen Zeit SPIELEN, nicht reisen. Der Weg ist das Ziel gilt vielleicht beim Motorradfahren aber nicht beim WOW zocken


----------



## SynXGaming (25. November 2010)

Gibts dann jetzt wenigstens einen Juwe Lehrer in OG?


----------



## Captain Mosh (25. November 2010)

Weiß gar nicht wie man sich über soetwas belangloses aufregen kann. Wer Zeit hat WoW zu spielen, hat auch Zeit durch Azeroth zu fliegen.


----------



## AdreaYsera (25. November 2010)

Also ich weiss ehrlich nicht was ihr habt. Man kommt immernoch schnell genug von eine Hauptstadt zur nächsten. Als Allianzler z.B Schiff nach Darnassus udn das jetzt direkt, nicht wie vorher über Auberdine und dann noch fliegen. Eisenschmiede da gibt es die Tiefenbahn, oh ja die ist schneller als per Flugmount! Von Darnassus gibt es einen Portal zur Exodar. Diese Ziele sind sehr schnell erreicht, sogar schneller als damals zu Vanilla und trotzdem hat man den RP-feeling wieder.

Übrigens Koch, Angel daylies gibt es in OG/SW und alle lehrer sind in den Hauptstädten vertreten


----------



## Byte768 (25. November 2010)

Captain schrieb:


> Wer Zeit hat WoW zu spielen, hat auch Zeit durch Azeroth zu fliegen.



Das ist gewiss Unsinn. Es ist ein Unterschied ob man sich zum Spaß haben einloggt oder zum Zeit verschwenden. Sinnfrei sind Dinge, die keinen Spaß machen, aber trotzdem gemacht werden müssen. Diese werden oft genug als lästig empfunden und so ist es auch. Es hat sogar negative Auswirkungen: Spieler die sich kurzzeitig eingeloggt haben um z.B hier und da ein paar Quests zu absolvieren, werden es sich zweimal überlegen, ob sich der Aufwand noch lohnt, im schlimmsten Fall bleiben diese ganz offline > Welt noch leerer.
Selbst wenn Flugmounts erlaubt sind, es dauert immer noch länger als per Portal in jede große Stadt reisen zu können. Wer zu später Stunde spielt, wird  noch die Probleme haben, das keine Magier mehr verfügbar sind.
Und mal abgesehen davon, das Magier das auch als lästig empfinden können, während Quests oder Chats von wildfremden zugespammt zu werden. Wäre für mich ein Grund die Klasse nicht mehr zu spielen!
Falls noch irgendwer mit Rollenspielelemente kommt: Dalaran ist noch immer das magische Königreich der Kirin Tor... wenn überhaupt Portale im Spiel sein sollten, dann gewiß dort.
Ich setze all mein Gold darauf, das es viel sinniger gewesen wäre, in jeder Hauptstadt ein Portal zu integrieren, das zu einer der nächsten Hauptstädte führt. So würde jede Zone gleichermaßen 'Besucher' bekommen. Ich werde gewiß nicht nach Shattrath reisen oder dort verweilen, weil der Reiseaufwand kaum mehr in einem vernünftigen Verhältniss steht (es wird oft behauptet, die Welt würde dadurch lebendiger > wird sie nicht, da jetzt direkt geportet oder bald geflogen wird. Von den Leuten siehst du am Boden dann gar nichts mehr)!


----------



## Jay316 (25. November 2010)

na ja, meiner meinung nach ist das mit den portalen in shatt und in dalaran eh hinfällig, da sich in cataclysm eh so gut wie alles in der alten welt abspielen wird. und wer auf erfolgjagt geht, investiert eh zeit darin. die paar minuten mehr die er dann mit reisen verbringt, machen den braten auch nicht fett.

greetz


----------



## SireThorin (25. November 2010)

Argentumturnier questen und den Wappenrock erfarmen. Für 50 Championmarken gibts nen Port nach Nordend und der Rs halt dort wo er gebraucht wird


----------



## Derulu (25. November 2010)

Byte768 schrieb:


> ...



Ist ja nicht so, dass du in 2 Wochen in den Hauptstädten Portale in die neuen Gebiete hättest, die "Oh Wunder" an den jeweiligen Enden der Kontinente liegen und, es ist auch ja auch nicht so, dass du in 2 Wochen mit deinem Mount innerhalb eines Kontinents überallhinfliegen kannst mit einer Flugzeit von nicht einmal 10 Minuten von einem Ende des Kontinents zum anderen Ende (mit 280% Flugskill) und die Zeppeline und Schiffe nur noch zum wechseln zwischen den Kontineneten brauchst...


----------

